# BREAKING: Militants fire on Indian army base in Kashmir



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782634316132077568

Has the countdown begun?



Update 1:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782649369744904192

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Heavy firing near army camp in Baramulla: Reports
By GK Web Desk





Publish Date: 02-Oct-16 11:09 PM
Heavy firing broke the night calm in north Kashmir’s Baramulla district on Sunday.

NDTV reported that heavy firing and blasts were heard from near an army camp.

More details are awaited.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Kepler22b said:


> NDTV reported that heavy firing and *blasts* were heard from near an army camp


Could be fidayeen attack too.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Nothing serious like Uri probably.


----------



## Spring Onion

Levina said:


> Could be fidayeen attack too.



Have there been any suicide bombers in IoK?


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782638325056147456


----------



## JonAsad

Why why? 
Didn't India destroyed the terror launchpads?

Reactions: Like Like:
32


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Spring Onion said:


> Have there been any suicide bombers in IoK?




I havent heard of any, Janaoldmemberji.


----------



## Imran Khan

lo ker lo dukan dari ab

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kempe

Its again a fidayeen attack..!!


----------



## farhan_9909

Seems like a lecture of REAL surgical strikes to Indian army by Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
38


----------



## Spring Onion

Water Car Engineer said:


> I havent heard of any, Janaoldmemberji.



I also din't hear that is why I was asking if Indian members may know of any case.


----------



## Levina

Spring Onion said:


> Have there been any suicide bombers in IoK?


I don't recognise the term IoK. 







https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....illed-in-kashmir-attack?0p19G=e?client=safari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Well these boring attacks with absolutely poor success rate give all the more signals of false flags.
These kinds of attacks can be expected to be staged to give a perception that Pakistan is retaliating after the 'surgical strike.'

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Seems like launch pads were empty when so called surgical strike carried out ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782638982534496256


----------



## Tipu7

Levina said:


> Has the countdown begun?



Count down to what?

Next Surgical strike.?

I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the death of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Levina said:


> I don't recognise the term IoK.


Indian Occupied Kashmir ........


----------



## WaLeEdK2

How many attackers?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Tipu7 said:


> I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the bodies of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.



yeah ! like dead Northern light infantry guys were labelled as mujahiddins and never taken back.

need to learn a lot from the neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pindi Boy

and i thought Hanuman army Led by Brig Gen Tarek Fateh killed all mujahideens

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Pakistan

What I want to know is "is it a surgical"? Don't disturb me - but if it is "surgical" somebody tag me please. Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Tipu7 said:


> Count down to what?
> 
> Next Surgical strike.
> 
> I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the bodies of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.



Hmm...

Can't be ruled out.

But for that to happen,they'll have to tell the nation that 7,8 soldiers have been killed which they will not given the current mental state of the nation.

They already have hidden the casualities at LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Tipu7 said:


> Count down to what?
> 
> Next Surgical strike.
> 
> I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the bodies of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.



What you see and what you hear depends a great deal on where you are standing. It also depends on what sort of person you are.

*C.S. Lewis, The Magician's Nephew (Chronicles of Narnia, #6)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JonAsad

So indians even surgical strikes doesn't solve your problems - what next? Ayuvedic strikes?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Levina

Kaptaan said:


> What I want to know is "is it a surgical"? Don't disturb me - but if it is "surgical" somebody tag me please. Thanks in advance.


Surgical attack by your guyz?
Bcoz the attack was on this time. 
Use your logic @Kaptaan


----------



## Indus Pakistan

JonAsad said:


> Ayuvedic strikes?


Plastic surgery? I need some. I am off to get some ..

@Levina


----------



## Levina

JonAsad said:


> So indians even surgical strikes doesn't solve your problems - what next? Ayuvedic strikes?


How sweet of you to think Ayurveda could be a solution to everything. 
Thanks for showing such respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Could be staged by india to divert public attention from surgical strikes as they are unable to produce any proof as the public has started to suspect the Sir G kal strikes

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Tipu7

Alpha BeeTee said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Can't be ruled out.
> 
> But for that to happen,they'll have to tell the nation that 7,8 soldiers have been killed which they will not given the current mental state of the nation.
> 
> They already have hidden the casualities at LoC.


14 bodies of Indian soldiers.
They have to ''dumped'' some who. One way or another.
It was reported by Urdu news paper ''Ummat'' that India is planning to launch another false flag inorder to cover up the losses it suffered in Sir G Kal strikes.
I guess technically losses on Indian side should match the number of bodies ''yet to be picked'' in LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Kaptaan said:


> Plastic surgery?


Haven't heard of Ayurveda? Have you?


----------



## SHAH07

Now these Indians will come to now what real strikes are


----------



## Carbonated

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782634316132077568
> 
> Has the countdown begun?


As per Indian DGMO Indian commandos destroyed the launching pads lets see now Indian forces put blame on whom.
@Joe Shearer 
Sir I have a genuine question If you believe Indian forces are not lying and they actually carried out the so called surgical strikes and destroyed that launch pads then how comes this attack happen.
First they have to accept it that Kashmiri freedom fighters involved.
*Which means even in previous attacks the same Kashmiri fighters could be responsible. Then why accuse Pakistan and why they carried out the surgical strikes.*
They will still blame Pakistan for the attack.
*Then we must say that your DGMO laying about surgical strikes.

Bohat bura pass gey mamoo app loggg...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## duhastmish

This might be surgical strike from pak side. Maybe in form of real soldiers or terrrorist. But a viscous circle has started.
Ho gayi business ki Essie ki tessie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kempe

Pakistan Army should launch a ground offensive and attack India..!!


----------



## CHD

Seems like The Hanuman Army didn't do thier job well

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Levina

Tipu7 said:


> 14 bodies of Indian soldiers.
> They have to ''dumped'' some who. One way or another.
> It was reported by Urdu news paper ''Ummat'' that India is planning to launch another false flag inorder to cover up the losses it suffered in Sir G Kal strikes.
> I guess technically losses on Indian side should match the number of bodies ''yet to be picked'' in LOC.


Superb script!
What inspired you?
Kargil war experience?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha BeeTee

Ok no casualities reported.

End of story.
Close this thread ..


----------



## Basel

Tipu7 said:


> Count down to what?
> 
> Next Surgical strike.
> 
> I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the bodies of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.



very good point bro.


----------



## Levina

farhan_9909 said:


> Could be staged by india to divert public attention from surgical strikes as they are unable to produce any proof as the public has started to suspect the Sir G kal strikes



Doctor 
Surgery is your job not ours.


----------



## Vapnope

NEW DELHI: Terrorists targeted the 46 Rashtriya Rifles Army camp in Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district late Sunday evening. Heavy firing started at around 10.30pm as two-three terrorists opened fire at the camp just days after the Uri terror attack which claimed lives of 19 soldiers. 

The terrorists were reportedly throwing grenades at the camp and they tried to enter the Army camp through a public park nearby.
@Oscar @Horus @Windjammer @Irfan Baloch 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mp-in-JKs-Baramulla/articleshow/54645240.cms?


----------



## The Sandman

OOps bohat bura phas gaye  @Zibago @Moonlight @django @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Levina said:


> Surgical attack by your guyz?
> Bcoz the attack was on this time.
> Use your logic @Kaptaan


Logic you said?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pomegranate

those are not terrorists those are freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Carbonated said:


> As per Indian DGMO Indian commandos destroyed the launching pads lets see now Indian forces put blame on whom.


The sleeper cells which were activated.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Carbonated said:


> As per Indian DGMO Indian commandos destroyed the launching pads lets see now Indian forces put blame on whom.
> @Joe Shearer
> Sir I have a genuine question If you believe Indian forces are not lying and they actually carried out the so called surgical strikes and destroyed that launch pads then how comes this attack happen.
> First they have to accept it that Kashmiri freedom fighters involved.
> *Which means even in previous attacks the same Kashmiri fighters could be responsible. Then why accuse Pakistan and why they carried out the surgical strikes.*
> They will still blame Pakistan for the attack.
> *Then we must say that your DGMO laying about surgical strikes.
> 
> Bohat bura pass gey mamoo app loggg...*



Have you seen notorious_eagle 's reconstruction of events? Maybe I can summarise events; I had, but I've forgotten where, how.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Levina said:


> Haven't heard of Ayurveda? Have you?


I have heard of it. Is it not some type of Indian traditional medicine or something? I have seen shops in UK flogging cures, all sort of cures, if you known type of cures, I mean.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

kempe said:


> Pakistan Army should launch a ground offensive and attack India..!!


We have nothing to do in those attacks. Your government is responsible for unrest in kashmir after violations of human rights and after 100 deaths of civilians. Blaming others for hiding own weaknesses will create more trouble for you in future. It was bound to happen.


----------



## Carbonated

FULL_METAL said:


> They could not reach to the terror HQ in Islamabad


@Irfan Baloch @Oscar 
I am going to report this guy second time, this chap earlier insulted my religious feelings and now with out any proof calling our regime terrorists.


----------



## JonAsad

Levina said:


> How sweet of you to think Ayurveda could be a solution to everything.
> Thanks for showing such respect.


 I say it as it is - 
You are welcome -


----------



## Levina

Tipu7 said:


> Logic you said?
> View attachment 340083


Great!
Thanks!
@farhan_9909 one of your brothers has a doubt here.


----------



## Pomegranate

Tipu7 said:


> Count down to what?
> 
> Next Surgical strike.
> 
> I believe this ''firing'' incident will be used to justify the bodies of Indian soldiers whose bodies are ''yet to be picked'' from LOC.


good one that is what they are planning


----------



## Pindi Boy

kempe said:


> Pakistan Army should launch a ground offensive and attack India..!!


indian army is already doing for us


----------



## Levina

Kaptaan said:


> I have heard of it. Is it not some type of Indian traditional medicine or something? I have seen shops in UK flogging cures, all sort of cures, if you known type of cures, I mean.


Try it sir.
You will thank me.


----------



## SHAH07

farhan_9909 said:


> Could be staged by india to divert public attention from surgical strikes as they are unable to produce any proof as the public has started to suspect the Sir G kal strikes



Yeah I was listening to lf.Gen. retired shoaib he was saying the same thing that Indians are under alot of pressure because of fake strikes they may do another false flag


----------



## Water Car Engineer

What India needs to understand is that it doesnt need to do any surgical strike. Revoke stupid mandates like article 370 and let all of Bihar and UP flood Kashmir. Kashmir is a big piece of territory which all of India should enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kasper95

Carbonated said:


> As per Indian DGMO Indian commandos destroyed the launching pads lets see now Indian forces put blame on whom.
> @Joe Shearer
> Sir I have a genuine question If you believe Indian forces are not lying and they actually carried out the so called surgical strikes and destroyed that launch pads then how comes this attack happen.
> First they have to accept it that Kashmiri freedom fighters involved.
> *Which means even in previous attacks the same Kashmiri fighters could be responsible. Then why accuse Pakistan and why they carried out the surgical strikes.*
> They will still blame Pakistan for the attack.
> *Then we must say that your DGMO laying about surgical strikes.
> 
> Bohat bura pass gey mamoo app loggg...*


You should have had the same question to your general,zarb something started 2 years ago in your own land and why still terrorists attack happening in Pakistan,here we have one strike and that too not our land and you already want it to be removed of all the terrorists.


----------



## Levina

JonAsad said:


> I say it as it is -
> You are welcome -


Glad!
Ayurveda is as good as Unani. 

Anyways let's not deviate from our topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Vapnope said:


> NEW DELHI: Terrorists targeted the 46 Rashtriya Rifles Army camp in Jammu and Kashmir's Baramulla district late Sunday evening. Heavy firing started at around 10.30pm as two-three terrorists opened fire at the camp just days after the Uri terror attack which claimed lives of 19 soldiers.
> 
> The terrorists were reportedly throwing grenades at the camp and they tried to enter the Army camp through a public park nearby.
> @Oscar @Horus @Windjammer @Irfan Baloch
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mp-in-JKs-Baramulla/articleshow/54645240.cms?



Another drama in process to fit bodies of soldiers killed on LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carbonated

Joe Shearer said:


> Have you seen notorious_eagle 's reconstruction of events? Maybe I can summarise events; I had, but I've forgotten where, how.


Sir as per my best sources Indian attacked only our one post close to LOC which was repulsed and your DGMO call that minor attack (which is quite routine on LOC few years back) surgical strikes inside Pakistan and launch pads and etc etc. Even now i can't trust Indian military officials.


----------



## SHAH07

Well wishes with the mujhideen hope they inflect maximum damage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

kasper95 said:


> You should have had the same question to your general,zarb something started 2 years ago in your own land


Totally offtopic attempt to derail the thread reported!


----------



## T-72M1

Imran Khan said:


> lo ker lo dukan dari ab


gai bhains paani mein


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Levina said:


> Try it sir.
> You will thank me.


Well, I will thank you even more if you can help me to learn the meaning of "make love not war". I can put myself forward as the Guinea pig as long as you do the same.

What yeh say?


----------



## Carbonated

Levina said:


> The sleeper cells which were activated.


Sleeper cell, Launch pad and many more stories will come in coming days. india tries to lie on Kashmiri freedom struggle and to hide one lie now they have to tell 100s of lies, It will be better for the both nations that Indian accept the reality that Kashmiri himself wants freedom from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## JonAsad

Water Car Engineer said:


> What India needs to understand is that it doesnt need to do any surgical strike. Revoke stupid mandates like article 370 and let all of Bihar and UP flood Kashmir. Kashmir is a big piece of territory which all of India should enjoy.


Few LOC violations here and there and all the biharis and UPs will run out of Kashmir with their lungi tugged between their legs -

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FULL_METAL

Carbonated said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> I am going to report this guy second time, this chap earlier insulted my religious feelings and now with out any proof calling our regime terrorists.


Geez, you are a creepy stalker, aren't you? get a life dude

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2


----------



## SHAH07

2 BSF jawan injured
And attackers have managed to enter the camp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

2 terrorists gone !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

FULL_METAL said:


> Our defence min is a big mouth, this is not Hanuman army, a real hanuman army would have burned the entire terror land to ground


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> OOps bohat bura phas gaye  @Zibago @Moonlight @django @Mentee



Kashmiris? Well they have all rights to.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Levina said:


> Glad!
> Ayurveda is as good as Unani.
> 
> Anyways let's not deviate from our topic.


Except Unnai doesn't use cow piss 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3117312/
https://drrajeshshrotriya.com/cow-urine-can-cure-many-diseases/
http://easyayurveda.com/2011/05/10/cow-urine-therapy-benefits-indication-and-contra-indications/
http://www.cowurine.com/about-us.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-72M1

indopak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782644317378576384
> Suar kay bachchay sahi jagah pohoncha diye gaye.


is that a legit source ?


----------



## litman

how many indian terrorists sent to hell in this attack so far? any updates?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

Hanuman army can't even take on bunch poorly armed Kashmiris as we saw in URI attack (4 killed 17 armed Indian elite commandos).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kasper95

The Sandman said:


> Totally offtopic attempt to derail the thread reported!


Offtopic,and you dont see talking about Indian surgical strikes in this thread offtopic.


----------



## F.O.X

Time for another SirGiKal strike....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Imran Khan

T-72M1 said:


> gai bhains paani mein


they are taking advantage of situation terrorists want a war between two nations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FULL_METAL

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> View attachment 340084


Khoon ke aansu rulayenge janab, give it a few more years, jitna Mumbai me hum roye the usse sow guna zyada rulayenge


----------



## Spring Onion

Levina said:


> I don't recognise the term IoK.



 leave the confusing part and reply me the one you understood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

JonAsad said:


> Few LOC violations here and there and all the biharis and UPs will run out of Kashmir with their lungi tugged between their legs -


Try them,you will giveup your claims on kashmir happily


----------



## Baba Google

jahan katta katti kadaa jaa raha, wahan koi video recording wala drone shrone chordo yaar, aur videos bana kar upload karooo yaar, koi humain bhi chaska leney doo lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

Breaking News: बारामूलाः मुठभेड़ में दो आतंकी ढेर, गोलीबारी जारी https://t.co/9sk8tHNITL

They coudnt enter the camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carbonated

F.O.X said:


> Time for another SirGiKal strike....


That strike already happen on the balls of our enemy when we tested and successfully fielded our weapons. Now Sarpanch ka khassi saand can't do anything, even no more use full for the Sarpanch and his cows also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

FULL_METAL said:


> Khoon ke aansu rulayenge janab, give it a few more years, jitna Mumbai me hum roye the usse sow guna zyada rulayenge


wo rona dekhne k liye tum nhe bacho ge ye mra wadda hai pakka wla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Ok Pakistan and India are already in a tension of Kashmir and then Indian blamed to Pakistan for EVERYTHING. I mean EVERYTHING.

And now I think some 3rd parties are taking advantage of the situation to worsen the problem.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

these rats will be killed, seams like chicken coming to roast, Attacking RR base you kidding me

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Carbonated

Imran Khan said:


> they are taking advantage of situation terrorists want a war between two nations



Named the terrorist at least tell us the country from where they belong.


----------



## monitor

Kashmiri freedom fighter once again strike Indian occupation forces. I hope they achieve their freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## FULL_METAL

SHAH07 said:


> Well wishes with the mujhideen hope they inflect maximum damage


I wish I could have wished the same during Peshwar attack, you people are more evil than the devil himself

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## mshan44

so ladies and gentleman from pakistani side get ready for another comedy show from arnab goswami with retired generals who will run the circus tomorrow on times now tomorrow and they will have another show where they get chance to bash pakistan with empty fire verbally , satisfy their ego and again create war mongering hype on indian channels to fool indians once again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## SDS1

this evening Pak rangers ask its citizens to trow stones at India side, because they know if they fight directly they get kill..... expect now heavy artillery fire n few PAK post getting destroyed in next few nights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

RPK said:


> these rats will be killed, seams like chicken coming to roast, *Attacking* *RR base you kidding me*


Evidently not..... It seems Kashimiris are showing you what a strike by humans really looks like.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Carbonated

FULL_METAL said:


> I wish I could have wished the same during Peshwar attack, you people are more evil than the devil himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

FULL_METAL said:


> I wish I could have wished the same during Peshwar attack, you people are more evil than the devil himself



Stay Calm brother


----------



## Khan_patriot

I should know better but I would be lying if I said I didnt get an adrenaline rush when I heaerd of this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

RPK said:


> these rats will be killed, seams like chicken coming to roast, Attacking RR base you kidding me


are you for serious??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD




----------



## FULL_METAL

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> wo rona dekhne k liye tum nhe bacho ge ye mra wadda hai pakka wla


last 10 saalo me kitne baar aapko rote huye dekhe hai janab, Masjids, churches, Markets, school aapka toh kuch bhi safe nehi raha, aur hum toh Alhumdulliah having a healthy life


----------



## Indus Falcon

Moonlight said:


> Ok Pakistan and India are already in a tension of Kashmir and then Indian blamed to Pakistan for EVERYTHING. I mean EVERYTHING.
> 
> And now I think some 3rd parties are taking advantage of the situation to worsen the problem.?


No 3rd Party, just another false flag OP, to justify the thrashing they got earlier on the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

indopak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782644317378576384
> Suar kay bachchay sahi jagah pohoncha diye gaye.


@scorpionx can't u see the above post ?dont you see anything negative in it? or you like pleasing indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAH07

FULL_METAL said:


> I wish I could have wished the same during Peshwar attack, you people are more evil than the devil himself


There is a difference between an attack on school and army base 
And the APS attack was carried out by terrorist who have the support of RAW 
And RAW has been fueling terrorism in Pakistan so why shouldnt I wish for the death of people who have been involved in killing mine people


----------



## Levina

Spring Onion said:


> leave the confusing part and reply me the one you understood


Pls recheck my reply.
I have posted with screen shot.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

JonAsad said:


> Few LOC violations here and there and all the biharis and UPs will run out of Kashmir with their lungi tugged between their legs -



Nah, they'll breed like rabbits there. Kashmir will make a nice home. Modi need to stop playing games.


----------



## kasper95

monitor said:


> Kashmiri freedom fighter once again strike Indian occupation forces. I hope they achieve their freedom.


Two of them just got their stamp for freedom and the rest will be getting stamped soon.


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> No 3rd Party, just another false flag OP, to justify the thrashing they got earlier on the LOC.



Oh god. Ok if more solider are killed? I mean they stoop to this level? 
What can we expect then for Kashmiris?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

SDS1 said:


> this evening Pak rangers ask its citizens to trow stones at India side, because they know if they fight directly they get kill..... expect now heavy artillery fire n few PAK post getting destroyed in next few nights.



Chal paaaat!


----------



## JamD

Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.



I am reasonably sure this is what is going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Levina said:


> Banned topic!
> Post reported
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/topics-banned-on-pdf.116002/


What more can be expected out of you, when you are caught with crap on your face. Keep making a fool out of yourself. Loving it!!

You brought on Ayurveda . If its a banned topic, YOU shouldn't have. because as my earlier post pointed out, your favorite elixir and Ayurveda go hand in hand. 

Re-read it again troll:

https://defence.pk/threads/breaking...my-base-in-kashmir.453108/page-5#post-8763012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

FULL_METAL said:


> I wish I could have wished the same during Peshwar attack, you people are more evil than the devil himself


Not all u have people who are sane too on both sides.
I am sure these people are in small number and higher number on PDF.

Terrorist are taking full advantage of situation like @Imran Khan said. An unstable Pakistan will benefit them and they can't take India head on so Pakistan forces have to do their job at greater cost.
It's win win for them. 

Let's hope things can find a magical solution to calm down. Although highly unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.


You might be right on the mark

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

we were already expecting this after all they have to deliver bodies of those who died during sir G kal strike..


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.



Wrong sir!
This is RR camp.
You gotta know their history. The guyz who attacked have really underestimated RR. 

PS:
RR: Rashtriya Rifles, the name sends a chill down the spines of those who have faced them. This better be a suicide attack or the guyz who attacked will regret they attacked RR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

F.O.X said:


> Evidently not..... It seems Kashimiris are showing you what a strike by humans really looks like.....





Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.


Firing has stopped in Baramulla. Two terrorists have reportedly been killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

litman said:


> @scorpionx can't u see the above post ?dont you see anything negative in it? or you like pleasing indians?


Please maintain a minimum dignity for the men in uniform. From the bottom of my heart I feel, no matter how much our countries fight, the dignity for each other's forces must be honored. You can not equal them with terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Water Car Engineer

JonAsad said:


> Few LOC violations here and there and all the biharis and UPs will run out of Kashmir with their lungi tugged between their legs -



Nah, they'll breed like rabbits there. Kashmir will make a nice home, only a couple of million there. Modi need to stop playing games.

China's method of overrunning certain territory with Hans need to implemented in Kashmir. Not a damn thing Pakistan or the international community(they wouldnt care anyway) will do. It's India's own stupid policies that's holding it back.


----------



## Pindi Boy

FULL_METAL said:


> last 10 saalo me kitne baar aapko rote huye dekhe hai janab, Masjids, churches, Markets, school aapka toh kuch bhi safe nehi raha, aur hum toh Alhumdulliah having a healthy life


keep enjoying


----------



## RPK

Additional reinforcements have been rushed to the spot. The area has been cordoned off. The Special Operations Group (SOG) of Jammu & Kashmir has also arrived on the spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carbonated

duhastmish said:


> Not all u have people who are sane too on both sides.
> I am sure these people are in small number and higher number on PDF.
> 
> Terrorist are taking full advantage of situation like @Imran Khan said. An unstable Pakistan will benefit them and they can't take India head on so Pakistan forces have to do their job at greater cost.
> It's win win for them.
> 
> Let's hope things can find a magical solution to calm down. Although highly unlikely.


Solutions leis with India, Indian regime should accept that Kashmiris are struggling against Indian regime and forces and starts talks with Pakistan and let Pakistan to fight against terrorist funded by RAW in Baluchistan and other parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Moonlight said:


> Oh god. Ok if more solider are killed? I mean they stoop to this level?
> What can we expect then for Kashmiris?



Anyone one expecting honesty, decency, integrity out of Muddi and gang, seriously needs a reality check, to put it politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

WaLeEdK2 said:


> How many attackers?


None

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carbonated

RPK said:


> Additional reinforcements have been rushed to the spot. The area has been cordoned off. The Special Operations Group (SOG) of Jammu & Kashmir has also arrived on the spot.


Did they call Vanarsena aka Hanuman's own commandos to do the strikes against terrorists hold on Inside Indian camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

2 Rats butchered

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile

Lets wait for passport (Pakistani) ,CNIC , Love letter from his mother and specially MA, HS pictures in there wallets ,But what happened to destroy of terror camp ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JonAsad

Water Car Engineer said:


> Nah, they'll breed like rabbits there. Kashmir will make a nice home. Modi need to stop playing games.


Surely they gona breed like rabbits but gona run like rabbits as well -

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.


And if no one dies then will not make up these false stories ever again ? And claim Indian soldier deaths?

This event is not run by Pakistani forces or their support I don't believe in sleeping cell have done this.

These are just terrorist who are trying to benefit from circumstance. The wrath will be on pak and they will respond.
Loss will be of both the sides. Except the terrorist wishes nobodies good will.


----------



## RPK

The gunfire is underway not at the army base in Baramulla, but within the 2km radius of the army camp. Gunfire has stopped since the past 20 minutes. But a high alert has been issued.


----------



## litman

scorpionx said:


> Please maintain a minimum dignity for the men in uniform. From the bottom of my heart, no matter how much our countries fight, the dignity for each other's forces must be honored. You can not equal them with terrorists.


u r crazy. your flag says it all. your forces have killed over hundred innocent civilians, raped hundred women and you call them terrorists . you should not call your self human if you support such terrorism by indian forces. if you want dignity and honor then learn to honor others as well. bye.
putting u on my ignore list. scorpionx

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

attack in Baramulla; Army camp targeted; 1 BSF jawan killed


----------



## Carbonated

Max said:


> we were already expecting this after all they have to deliver bodies of those who died during sir G kal strike..


We did the mistake we should handover the bodies to red cross so that they can't use them against us to build the case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> What more can be expected out of you, when you are caught with crap on your face. Keep making a fool out of yourself. Loving it!!


hows it going, long time no see,

lets not drag religion in this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FULL_METAL

SHAH07 said:


> There is a difference between an attack on school and army base
> And the APS attack was carried out by terrorist who have the support of RAW
> And RAW has been fueling terrorism in Pakistan so why shouldnt I wish for the death of people who have been involved in killing mine people


By the same logic can I wish death to Pakistani kids? as their fathers are fueling terrorism in India?


----------



## Carbonated

monitor said:


> attack in Baramulla; Army camp targeted; 1 BSF jawan killed


RIP we respect service men but expect 7 or 8 more since 8 to 9 were killed on LOC few days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fitpOsitive

kempe said:


> Pakistan Army should launch a ground offensive and attack India..!!


Khariat ?


----------



## Pindi Boy

Levina said:


> Wrong sir!
> This is RR camp.
> You gotta know their history. The guyz who attacked have really underestimated RR.
> 
> PS:
> RR: Rashtriya Rifles, the name sends a chill down the spines of those who have faced them. This better be a suicide attack or the guyz who attacked will regret they attacked RR.


We just captured one of your hanuman from RR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RPK

monitor said:


> attack in Baramulla; Army camp targeted; 1 BSF jawan killed


2 BSF jawans have been critically injured. Some unconfirmed reports claim that one soldier has been martyred. No official confirmation has been made.


----------



## FULL_METAL

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> keep enjoying


Oh I am, trust me


----------



## Pindi Boy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Levina said:


> Trolling reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

So what they can jam Pakistani radars but cant stop rag tag Mujahideen hmm sir ji kal strike ki hawa phus 
@Moonlight @django @The Sandman @User @Jonah Arthur

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782649369744904192


----------



## Water Car Engineer

JonAsad said:


> Surely they gona breed like rabbits but gona run like rabbits as well -




They'll stay, demand protection, which the IA will certainly give for the interest of it's people in Kashmir. Including the millions of economic migrants from Bihar, Assam, UP, etc.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> We just captured one of your hanuman from RR
> View attachment 340088


Sir I request not to bring religious icons here. Or they will too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Moonlight said:


> This firing on army camps is fueling the fire.
> 
> Peace is needed in this region. ASAP


Nope the killings and attrocities are fueling the fire this is just a reaction by those groups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782638325056147456



Is there more information? Are attackers from Indian Occupied Kashmir?


----------



## Levina

SHAH07 said:


> What RR
> Mujahideen are not afraid of death
> Its your soldiers who have lacked the balls to face mujahideen


Insulting the soldiers won't be tolerated.
Post reported!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

mkb95 said:


> didnt pakistan implemented this policy on their side?




I think so, but India can scale it to new heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

What will be the reply of this attack Indians? ANother surgical strike.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> hows it going, long time no see,
> 
> lets not drag religion in this.


I've been good old friend. 

Where did I bring in religion? please quote.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> So what they can jam Pakistani radars but cant stop rag tag Mujahideen hmm sir ji kal strike ki hawa phus
> @Moonlight @django @The Sandman @User @Jonah Arthur


Seriously man now just watch how their anchors and retired generals are gonna shout on Pakistan again for this and gonna demand for another "Surgical Strike".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## duhastmish

Carbonated said:


> Solutions leis with India, Indian regime should accept that Kashmiris are struggling against Indian regime and forces and starts talks with Pakistan and let Pakistan to fight against terrorist funded by RAW in Baluchistan and other parts.


It's always easy t put blame finger and ask someone else to solve.
The mess is created by you and you have faced it falling back on you too.

The solution can be found only through understanding that we have lost enough. We need to grow and fight the real culprits.

We are dumb enough to think west or east is helping us. They are the one who benefit from wars. We are stupid dumb pawn playing on their chess board.

War benefit none. You are not so pure and pak. We are not so evil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

duhastmish said:


> Not all u have people who are sane too on both sides.
> I am sure these people are in small number and higher number on PDF.
> 
> Terrorist are taking full advantage of situation like @Imran Khan said. An unstable Pakistan will benefit them and they can't take India head on so Pakistan forces have to do their job at greater cost.
> It's win win for them.
> 
> Let's hope things can find a magical solution to calm down. Although highly unlikely.


its open secret these guys want push pakistan to war even nuclear war . you remember bus attack in 2001 ? it was high time and they attacked indian army bus to esclate war . they want to gain power in pakistan and push us to war . but many pakistnais do not damn understand . look at 19 uri solders lives and pakistan have losed so much ground on diplomatically and economically . all is just waste of our power and resources energy on something which bring is back 0000.00 i think pak army is happy as they always need an alive enemy same as indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jonah Arthur said:


> What will be the reply of this attack Indians? ANother surgical strike.


i.e. another thrashing on the LOC. You bet!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kempe

1 BSF succumbs to injuries


----------



## Carbonated

coffee_cup said:


> Is there more information? Are attackers from Indian Occupied Kashmir?


Na from Azaad Kashmir and launch using rocket mortars above from the fence landed near the base, Since they are now guided with GPS or Gulonas.


----------



## fitpOsitive

SHAH07 said:


> Well wishes with the mujhideen hope they inflect maximum damage


Wish we have thumbs down option also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.SAAD

Indian Media was Celebrating the Death of 2 Pakistani Soldiers.. 

Now this... Karma..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

The Sandman said:


> Seriously man now just watch how their anchors and retired generals are gonna shout on Pakistan again for this.


They will demand another surgical strike. Timer to alert all troops stationed at LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Anyone one expecting honesty, decency, integrity out of Muddi and gang, seriously needs a reality check, to put it politely.



Of course we all know expecting something good from him is foolish. But killing Kashmiris is another thing and killing own soilders another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## #hydra#

Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## litman

Levina said:


> Insulting the soldiers won't be tolerated.
> Post reported!


you should also report the post with insults for freedom fighters. why the double standards? this is not UN where you sushma sawaraj can talk whatever she feels like.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cerberus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651029745569792


----------



## Zibago

The Sandman said:


> Seriously man now just watch how their anchors and retired generals are gonna shout on Pakistan again for this.


Aur dushman desh ki aik aur chaal and that baboon gobarswami ko phir sey pechis ho janey hay

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aanshu001

their is no news of casualties on Indian side ( 3 RR & 2 BSF personals reported injured), two terrorists are reported killed, 4-5 believed to be near BSF/RR camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Pakistan Zindabad said:


> We just captured one of your hanuman from RR
> View attachment 340088



Well, on a more relevant thread I will explain Hanuman but on this thread I will thank you for posting a nice pic of one of our jawans. 
I'm sure he likes taking selfies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> Nope the killings and attrocities are fueling the fire this is just a reaction by those groups



I see.


----------



## Levina

aanshu001 said:


> their is no news of casualties on Indian side ( 3 RR & 2 BSF personals reported injured), two terrorists are reported killed, 4-5 believed to be near BSF/RR camp



Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> i.e. another thrashing on the LOC. You bet!!


Sir this is too much now. I am worried about local residents and jawans located near LOC. Indians will again violate cease fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Carbonated

Levina said:


> Thanks for confirming it!


Four atunkwaadi still there, keep praying.


----------



## Imran Khan

#hydra# said:


> Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.


how many hours did you ever lived in warzone sir?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

#hydra# said:


> Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

litman said:


> you should also report the post with insults for freedom fighters. why the double standards? this is not UN where you sushma sawaraj can talk whatever she feels like.



Which freedom fighters? 
We pay them pension now.


----------



## RPK

The fire on-ground has once again resumed and escalated.


----------



## kempe

hearing that 2nd jawan of BSF also succumbs to injuries and some injuries to Army jawans also ...


----------



## Kompromat

RR must be drinking something very strong then, maybe something made out of vedic nanotechnology which turns them into avengers?



Levina said:


> Wrong sir!
> This is RR camp.
> You gotta know their history. The guyz who attacked have really underestimated RR.
> 
> PS:
> RR: Rashtriya Rifles, the name sends a chill down the spines of those who have faced them. This better be a suicide attack or the guyz who attacked will regret they attacked RR.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

#hydra# said:


> Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.



And Pakistan won't react back? Even 5 years old is smarter than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

PARA SF is Arrived Party began


----------



## Kompromat

For now enjoy the show 



F.O.X said:


> You might be right on the mark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Carbonated said:


> Four atunkwaadi still there, keep praying.


Not an issue.
They will be sent to a place they deserve. 
I pity those who join such terrorist groups. If only life had given them better opportunities...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

#hydra# said:


> Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.


ask the mother of serving soldier did she want war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

May be India wants to bring in IAF. Bechare kab se ground se bahar bethe hain, koi khail hi nai raha unse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Price of occupying Muslims.



kempe said:


> hearing that 2nd jawan of BSF also succumbs to injuries and some injuries to Army jawans also ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carbonated

cerberus said:


> PARA SF is Arrived Party began


Means Hanuman's own commandos aka vanarsena arrived on scene?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

litman said:


> u r crazy. your flag says it all. your forces have killed over hundred innocent civilians, raped hundred women and you call them terrorists . you should not call your self human if you support such terrorism by indian forces. if you want dignity and honor then learn to honor others as well. bye.


Don't be emotional. Those 'innocent' civilians, despite being repeatedly warned were disrupting the peace in the valley. There has not been any rape case against the army recently. And those involved has been tried in court. Not denying the fact that bad eggs are their in the army, do you want me to tell what your 'freedom fighters' had done to the valley? The Pandits have been brutally murdered, the headless bodies were left on street with a warning not to be touched. Muslims (and this is going to give you a shock) who did not buttress the interests of the militants met with similar fate, forcing many to flee to Jammu. Such 'freedom fighters' who have no regard for the dignity for their own should be and must be met with bullets. Your one sided scruples are not going to help much.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ram Mahadev

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Nothing serious like Uri probably.



Better be


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651678294245376


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Modi raised the local expectations with his Sir jee kal strike.It would be intresting what would he fake this time around.Because if he doesn't,then his people are gonna lynch him.


----------



## RedHulk

Basel said:


> Another drama in process to fit bodies of soldiers killed on LOC.


Never thought that your mind will work that quickly.  why this thought didn't come to my mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carbonated

Levina said:


> Not an issue.
> They will be sent to a place they deserve.
> I pity those who join such terrorist groups. If only life had given them better opportunities...


If they live more may be they would be blinded buy shotguns so Muslims of Kashmir starts thinking its better to die for the independence of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> I've been good old friend.
> 
> Where did I bring in religion? please quote.


great to see your doing good. keep at it.

when you mention cow urine is the religious reference. come on man even you should know how significant cows re to hindus.

moving on, a billion pounds says hard-liners would want an all out war since "pakistan has not learnt its lesson" after the first "surgical strike".

also they attacked the Rashtriya Rifles camp. which according to levina are hard core. well the next few hours will be interesting indeed

2 infiltrators dead as well as two soldiers.
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kashmir-terrorists-indian-army-encounter-baramulla/1/778660.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Horus said:


> RR must be drinking something very strong then, maybe something made out of vedic nanotechnology which turns them into avengers?


Love for your country is enough to turn you into an avenger sire.
But then am talking about soldiers...

From Tipu to Akbar we have had many patrons.
Oops I meant Tipu sultan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Horus said:


> For now enjoy the show


I am..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baba Google

panj injured ho gaye nay, bas saaah ruken di der hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Jonah Arthur said:


> Sir this is too much now. I am worried about local residents and jawans located near LOC. Indians will again violate cease fire.


Don't worry, we are fully capable of giving them a befitting response like last time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

kempe said:


> hearing that 2nd jawan of BSF also succumbs to injuries and some injuries to Army jawans also ...


9 more to go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

kempe said:


> hearing that 2nd jawan of BSF also succumbs to injuries and some injuries to Army jawans also ...



No news of that.


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Good. Good. I like Indian soldiers dying. Wish its a painful and slow death to the occupiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## In arduis fidelis

Horus said:


> RR must be drinking something very strong then, maybe something made out of vedic nanotechnology which turns them into avengers?


There name was put to test against the 8th NLI.What happened next is a great story for the ante rooms of Pak Army messes. ;-)


----------



## aanshu001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651177708101632


----------



## Ram Mahadev

farhan_9909 said:


> Seems like a lecture of REAL surgical strikes to Indian army by Kashmiris.


Why are u glorifying terrorists dude???


----------



## Tipu7

Levina said:


> Oops I meant Tipu sultan.


Thanks for clarification..........
But they were Muslims.
Muslims are not part of Hindustan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Carbonated

Kaka420 said:


> panj injured ho gaye nay, bas saaah ruken di der hai


Na kar kaka dushman ban karwa dey gha eyy, enjoy the fantasy show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Well so much for this so called sirgikal dream err...I mean strike... 


http://www.dawn.com/news/1287561/militants-fire-on-indian-army-base-in-kashmir

*Militants fire on Indian army base in Kashmir*

SRINAGAR: Militants opened fire on an Indian army camp in north Kashmir on Sunday night, the army said, two weeks after a similar attack killed 19 soldiers and ratcheted up tensions between India and Pakistan.

An army spokesman said the camp at Baramulla, a frontier district, had come under fire.

“Exchange of fire on,” the spokesman said.

Baramulla Superintendent of Police Imtiyaz Hussein said heavy firing was going on near the camp of India's 46 Rashtriya Rifles.

Abid Nabi, who lives nearby, said: “We are hearing huge explosions and firing.”

It was not clear whether the attackers had breached the army camp perimeter, nor how many casualties there were.

*Soaring tensions*
Earlier in September, in one of the worst episodes of cross-border firing along the Line of Control, at least two Pakistan Army soldiers were killed as Indian troops opened fire on the first line of defence.

India also claimed to have performed a surgical strike by crossing the disputed boundary. The Indian claims were rubbished by Pakistan Army.

Later it emerged that an Indian soldier was captured by the Pakistan army, while Indian soldiers were also killed in the episode of firing across the LoC.

An Indian army official based in New Delhi said, “It is confirmed one soldier from 37 Rashtriya Rifles with weapons has inadvertently crossed over to the Pakistan side of the Line of Control”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Indus Falcon said:


> Don't worry, we are fully capable of giving them a befitting response like last time.


Our two soldiers were precious then their thousands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

Ram Mahadev said:


> You keep sending proxies. Not a good Oman for Pakistan. Poking a wrong guy


we are bullying that guy since ages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-72M1

https://defence.pk/threads/heavy-firing-near-army-camp-baramulla.453101/page-15#post-8763274


----------



## WaLeEdK2

They'll violate ceasefire on LoC. Things are going to be ugly for residents in villages near there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Bhartis ka naya drama shuru. They are doing all of this to avoid the mass killings in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Panther 57

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 340095


Top secret on PDF LOL. Surprised on the level of security of RAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F.O.X

Indian public right now

*Sir-Gi-Kal* tu strike ki thi... * Sir-Gi-aaj *Strike Kesay ho gai?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PakSword

Guys I think they have to complete the count of 14 to account for 14 bodies collected from LoC. If they accept two in this attack, 12 more will be remaining.

They can't accept all 14 in one go as it will build pressure again on GOI to do another Sir Ji Kal strike.

So, it will be like 2+1+1+2+3+2+1+1+2 casualties in different attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafael

Whats the score till now? I hope occupiers are dead in numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Blue Marlin said:


> they attacked the Rashtriya Rifles camp. which according to levina are hard core. well the next few hours will be interesting indee


Yes they are a counter insurgency unit. 
They've quite a history.

http://m.rediff.com/news/slide-show...riya-rifles-plays-a-crucial-role/20111019.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BijliKhala

RIP to soldier(s) and pray for the injured.


----------



## M.SAAD

The timing of this attack is interesting..


First Indian Army violated the ceasefire in Akhnoor and then this attack..


A false flag?? Anyone??

Maybe Indian Army is just firing in the air and making their Media fool again...


----------



## Carbonated

WaLeEdK2 said:


> They'll violate ceasefire on LoC. Things are going to be ugly for residents in villages near there.


Indian plans are much sinister than what you are thinking they already evacuated the Hindu dominated villages and now in the name of limited war they may massacre thousands of Kashmiri Muslims to change the demography of the Kashmir region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Ram Mahadev said:


> View attachment 340098


Hyderabad was never captured.
Its a propaganda news.
Thanks for sharing it, I will use it at appropriate times..........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Panther 57 said:


> Top secret on PDF LOL. Surprised on the level of security of RAW



Even the date of this surgical strike was disclosed. RAW --> WAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Blue Marlin said:


> great to see your doing good. keep at it.
> 
> when you mention cow urine is the religious reference. come on man even you should know how significant cows re to hindus.
> 
> moving on, a billion pounds says hard-liners would want an all out war since "pakistan has not learnt its lesson" after the first "surgical strike".
> 
> also they attacked the Rashtriya Rifles camp. which according to levina are hard core. well the next few hours will be interesting indeed
> 
> 2 infiltrators dead as well as two soldiers.
> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/kashmir-terrorists-indian-army-encounter-baramulla/1/778660.html



I did NOT bring in Ayurveda - pls visit the post again and see Ayurveda's connection to said fluid. 

Thank You. 

https://defence.pk/threads/heavy-firing-near-army-camp-baramulla.453101/page-5#post-8763012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

Oop, dup post. Mods, please merge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Because they are not terrorists under international law. They are fighting your military occupation, that makes them freedom fighters.



Ram Mahadev said:


> Why are u glorifying terrorists dude???

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## $@rJen

PakSword said:


> Guys I think they have to complete the count of 14 to account for 14 bodies collected from LoC. If they accept two in this attack, 12 more will be remaining.
> 
> They can't accept all 14 in one go as it will build pressure again on GOI to do another Sir Ji Kal strike.
> 
> So, it will be like 2+1+1+2+3+2+1+1+2 casualties in different attacks.



Ha ahahha ahjaja dont make fun of yourself kid


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ram Mahadev said:


> View attachment 340098



LOL when was Hyderabad ever captured? It's called propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## In arduis fidelis

We may be sworn enemies but wishing for a death of solider is neither brave nor dignified.Pakistani posters should refrain from going so low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kempe

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782653533116071937


----------



## aanshu001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651177708101632


----------



## RPK

*
1 BSF jawan has been martyred. *


----------



## Secret Service

i dont know how can someone infiltrate through LOC when there is layers of defensive forces, posts, and fences all along the border. if it is true then they are very incompetent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Horus said:


> Because they are not terrorists under international law. They are fighting your military occupation, that makes them freedom fighters.



Pushed from pakistan to india does make them terrorist... stop kidding...


----------



## SDS1

Horus said:


> Because they are not terrorists under international law. They are fighting your military occupation, that makes them freedom fighters.


lol , you can tell that thing to UN, hafiz and hizbul why they r on terror list then?


----------



## coffee_cup

Levina said:


> Wrong sir!
> This is RR camp.
> You gotta know their history. The guyz who attacked have really underestimated RR.
> 
> PS:
> RR: Rashtriya Rifles, the name sends a chill down the spines of those who have faced them. This better be a suicide attack or the guyz who attacked will regret they attacked RR.



Is this the same RR whose soldier has defected to Pakistan because he was angry with his superiors (reports from your own Indian media)?

Just wondering, if you are talking about another RR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

RedHulk said:


> Never thought that your mind will work that quickly.  why this thought didn't come to my mind



I was discussing it with another member on another thread, it's his thought shared on PDF and I agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SDS1

secretservice said:


> i dont know how can someone infiltrate through LOC when their layers of defensive forces, posts, and fences all along the border. if it is true then they are very incompetent.


yep, hundreds of km of border is very pours.... .... we can also come and go easily without your detection also.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

They'll soon find Pakistani markings in these guys too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Question. 

This second largest armed force and most militants LoC and are attacked every other day. 

Think before asking to nuke Pakistan. 

And if it is planned by India itself, time for the world to see who is playing evil in this region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Looks like its a dessparate attempt for pakistan to hit back at india...


----------



## scorpionx

Moonlight said:


> View attachment 340095


Please. This has been posted million times here and debunked zillion times.


----------



## kasper95

PakSword said:


> Guys I think they have to complete the count of 14 to account for 14 bodies collected from LoC. If they accept two in this attack, 12 more will be remaining.
> 
> They can't accept all 14 in one go as it will build pressure again on GOI to do another Sir Ji Kal strike.
> 
> So, it will be like 2+1+1+2+3+2+1+1+2 casualties in different attacks.


yes bro,we have to as we don't have the luxury as your generals to disown our men specially when dead.


----------



## saiyan0321

Sad. Very sad. These soldiers pay for the mistakes of the politicians who so foolishly oppressed Kashmiri's protesting. There are no winners here. 

I hope the situation is resolved soon. 

RIP to the dead. 

As to Pakistanis. Plz do not troll in this thread. We Pakistanis do no celebrate death even of our greatest enemies no matter what they have done or would do. This is what we are taught and this is what Islam teaches us. Be solemn for death is not celebratory nor to be mocked.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WaLeEdK2 said:


> They'll soon find Pakistani markings in these guys too



Googo pan masla packets were find out near the border or dead bodies. A very solid evidence. *cough*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## In arduis fidelis

coffee_cup said:


> Is this the same RR whose soldier has defected to Pakistan because he was angry with his superiors (reports from your own Indian media)?
> 
> Just wondering, if you are talking about another RR.


Nah that was another unit


----------



## kasper95

its time to hit their handlers


----------



## Tipu7

Militant casualties: 2
Indian Military causalities: 6, 4 injuries
Number of attackers is still not known. Suspected to be two more.
Confusion in Indian military about exact location of attackers............


----------



## mkb95

Tipu7 said:


> Muslims are not part of Hindustan


you have to believe that otherwise entire purpose of your country 's existence is questionable.
and that wont make you feel good.now will that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Rafael said:


> Whats the score till now? .



I BSF jawan martyred, I will keep you posted. .I hope you will return the favor when pakistani soldiers are in the line of fire?.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

Moonlight said:


> Even the date of this surgical strike was disclosed. RAW --> WAR.


i hope copy 3 holder is court martial-ed soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## coffee_cup

FULL_METAL said:


> By the same logic can I wish death to Pakistani kids? as their fathers are fueling terrorism in India?



India has been sponsoring cross-border terrorism in the region for more than half a century. Mukti Bahini, LTTE, BLA, TTP etc.

Now finally stop playing the victim card.

Both countries are doing wrongs to each other and this must stop!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

C'mon man. tell me how many occupiers dead? I want more


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Tipu7 said:


> Militant casualties: 2
> Indian Military causalities: 6, 4 injuries
> Number of attackers is still not known. Suspected to be two more.
> Confusion in Indian military about exact location of attackers............



6? How well trained are these attackers? By now I would have guessed the Indian army would be on high alert 24/7.


----------



## Levina

Tipu7 said:


> Thanks for clarification..........
> But they were Muslims.
> Muslims are not part of Hindustan



Though this is not a thread to discuss religion I will reply to this one , I hope this clears the air>>>









http://www.malaysiandigest.com/feat...e-largest-muslim-population-in-the-world.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

Moonlight said:


> Ok Pakistan and India are already in a tension of Kashmir and then Indian blamed to Pakistan for EVERYTHING. I mean EVERYTHING.
> 
> And now I think some 3rd parties are taking advantage of the situation to worsen the problem.?


there are no 3rd parties, its just nature taking it course, a war is inevitable, always has been


----------



## lastofthepatriots

So the surgical strike on militant camps was not so effective?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafael

illusion8 said:


> I BSF jawan martyred, I will keep you posted. .I hope you will return the favor when pakistani soldiers are in the line of fire?.



Pakistanis are not occupiers. Kashmiris are fighting for their freedom so they are freedom fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## me_itsme

Horus said:


> This incident can be presented as a convenient explanation to the families of those Indian Army soldiers who were actually killed at LoC.



But I thought IA dint retrieve those bodies yet.


----------



## F.O.X

2 down 12 to go.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Tipu7 said:


> Militant casualties: 2
> Indian Military causalities: 6, 4 injuries
> Number of attackers is still not known. Suspected to be two more.
> Confusion in Indian military about exact location of attackers............




It's night time..The injured figures aren't confirmed. Possibly one more injured.


----------



## Levina

coffee_cup said:


> Is this the same RR whose soldier has defected to Pakistan because he was angry with his superiors (reports from your own Indian media)?
> 
> Just wondering, if you are talking about another RR.



Nope.
The same. 
Those who are ferociously fearless have a tendency to react to minor incidents emotionally. 
One off!


----------



## Ram Mahadev

Horus said:


> Because they are not terrorists under international law. They are fighting your military occupation, that makes them freedom fighters.


But why they are coming from Ur border? Ask them to apply for visa


----------



## volatile

Doval Drama at its climax now 







Poor soldiers have to pay the ultimate price of Doval weather by hands of Kashmiri`s or by there own Sir G Kal Srike units


----------



## aanshu001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782655355255857152


----------



## Blue Marlin

Indus Falcon said:


> I did NOT bring in Ayurveda - pls visit the post again and see Ayurveda's connection to said fluid.
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/heavy-firing-near-army-camp-baramulla.453101/page-5#post-8763012


huh..Ayurveda whats that?
anyway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

lastofthepatriots said:


> So the surgical strike on militant camps was not so effective?


they have to do the surgery again.


----------



## Moonlight

Khan_patriot said:


> there are no 3rd parties, its just nature taking it course, a war is inevitable, always has been



And like they say "karma b*tch karma". 

I see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

Situation contained.... all the terrorists are killed.... combing ops are on...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Carbonated

me_itsme said:


> But I thought IA dint retrieve those bodies yet.


We handed them over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Rafael said:


> Pakistanis are not occupiers. Kashmiris are fighting for their freedom so they are freedom fighters.



No, I was talking about your count keeping, again..I will keep you posted..do return the favor when terrorists attack pakistani army next time.


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## The Sandman

RIP to all the dead Pakistani posters stop celebrating deaths of indian soldiers and indian posters stop calling them terrorists.


----------



## Ram Mahadev

kempe said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782653533116071937


Oh God... RIP... You loss should not go in vain 

Har Har Mahadev

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is bad development. This incident can trigger war even we have nothing to do in those incidents.


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Any tweet from MR.Bond or the CARTOON 56-Inch chest Modi ?? or other RSS/BJP Warriors ??  As usual they will blame Pakistan without investigation 100% Confirm


----------



## illusion8

Ram Mahadev said:


> But why they are coming from Ur border? Ask them to apply for visa



Outsourced freedom fighting. .its where the training happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carbonated

*BIG CATCH! Pakistani boat along with 9 crew members caught by Indian coast guard in Gujarat*
*Zee news*

*Now they will take revenge from poor fishermen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

Here we go again, LOL.


----------



## HttpError

sarjenprabhu said:


> Wow.... look at the pakistan supporting terrorists.... looks real man... what a bloody girls these people are hiding behinding the terrorists.



Do you need some burnol ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

I hope Pakistan won't be blamed this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

aanshu001 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782655355255857152




I'm confused because I read this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651123064721408


----------



## coffee_cup

Levina said:


> *Nope.
> The same. *
> Those who are ferociously fearless have a tendency to react to minor incidents emotionally.
> One off!



Sorry, didn't get it from the post. These are the same RR whose soliders defect to enemy because they are "angry with superiors"?

Or you meant, these are not the same but another military unit/division etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carbonated

*India fully prepared for escalation with Pakistan: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

sarjenprabhu said:


> Wow.... look at the pakistan supporting terrorists.... looks real man... what a bloody girls these people are hiding behinding the terrorists.


t


illusion8 said:


> I BSF jawan martyred, I will keep you posted. .I hope you will return the favor when pakistani soldiers are in the line of fire?.


they are on the field 24/7 fighting your assest


----------



## lightoftruth

Northern command.

Baramulla Incident situation contained and under control @adgpi


----------



## aanshu001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782658690683957252


----------



## The Sandman

Carbonated said:


> *India fully prepared for escalation with Pakistan: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar *


WTF?  stopp balming us now for god sake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## $@rJen

lastofthepatriots said:


> So the surgical strike on militant camps was not so effective?



Kid.. experts have already said it... those strikes are not going to stop... but its the shift of indian policy... now wait and see... but its funny some people are not man wnough to come front so they hide behind the terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> I hope Pakistan won't be blamed this time.



Hahah cute. 

Wo to hai chai main zaida sugar ho jaye to Pakistan ko mblame karte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Levina said:


> I'm confused because I read this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782651123064721408



I think there is a bit of confusion. Give time to settle the dust to know reality. I think within an hour the losses should be clearer. 

RIP to the dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Carbonated said:


> *India fully prepared for escalation with Pakistan: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar *



All talk. We all know they're prepared but will they do anything? Nope. Get ready for more war mongering talk by Indian media.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ram Mahadev

illusion8 said:


> Outsourced freedom fighting. .its where the training happens.



Man why do they even do that? Something wrong with anyone who supports terrorism. It's the most worst form of human rights. 

See if it's war so be it. We must go for it.


----------



## SR-91

save_ghenda said:


> Not surprised, Hanuman army destroying imaginary camps will not actually solve real problem of militancy on ground.




Post reported. 

You want us to make fun of your religious beliefs??


----------



## jaiind

Om shanthi to the fallen soliders. !!


----------



## Levina

coffee_cup said:


> Sorry, didn't get it from the post. These are the same RR whose soliders defect to enemy because they are "angry with superiors"?
> 
> Or you meant, these are not the same but another military unit/division etc?



Heard of a black sheep? 
You can not pull blanket statements on every soldier out there.

But then...why should I be banging my head against a wall? 
You sire are free to assume anything you want. 

Ciao.


----------



## illusion8

@Rafael 

Reported: 1 BSF Jawan martyred. One injured.

4 terrorists killed most likely...not confirmed.

Figures may change on brief. Presently it's contained.


----------



## Carbonated

Levina said:


> I'm confused because I read this.


operation is still underway don't you remember last time in Pathankot Indian forces chases two terrorist for many days which eventually turns into wild boars.
*Pathankot attack: 2 ‘intruders’ chased, turned out to be pigs*
*The entire “operation” ended on a rather embarrassing note after it became clear that the “two intruders” were pigs that had probably strayed into the airbase from a residential colony nearby, the source said.*
*Times of India*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ram Mahadev

Peaceful Civilian said:


> This is bad development. This incident can trigger war even we have nothing to do in those incidents.


It should trigger war or nothing won't.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Moonlight said:


> And like they say "karma b*tch karma".
> 
> I see.



well i wont go as far as saying that India is the nexus of all evil plaguing Pakistan but a confrontation of some sorts has been imminent ever since the turn of the century owing to India's rapid rise and increased ambitions in the region, but thats not something that interests me an awful lot, all i care about is that my generation will have actual war stories to tell


----------



## $@rJen

Two terrorists were killed while after a heavy fireing from BSF another 2 terrorists ran away and jumped in the riverp:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## suresh1773

Fawad Masīd said:


> Any tweet from MR.Bond or the CARTOON 56-Inch chest Modi ?? or other RSS/BJP Warriors ??  As usual they will blame Pakistan without investigation 100% Confirm


Are Pakistanis not blaming Indians when Taliban or Baloch militants attack Pakistani soldiers. When there was a bomb blast in Quetta hospital recently killing mostly 60 lawyers and injuring a equal number the chief minister of Balochistan immediatley blamed RAW for the suicide attack without any evidence or proof


----------



## litman

cerberus said:


> 2 Rats Killed other 2 are cornered by Security Forces Situation Neutralised


post reported . calling freedom fighters as rats.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## aanshu001

Firing stopped all terrorist killed combing in on


----------



## Moonlight

The Sandman said:


> Seriously mein to kehta hn just START A NUKE WAR ALREADY BOMB EACH OTHER AND FINISH THIS ONCE AND FOR ALL tankg agya hn is sb se



Aray awine he. Mujhe World Cup ka wait hai.  

Pakistan Aaj bhi match jeet gya. 

Surgical strike on west India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasper95

Fawad Masīd said:


> Any tweet from MR.Bond or the CARTOON 56-Inch chest Modi ?? or other RSS/BJP Warriors ??  As usual they will blame Pakistan without investigation 100% Confirm


what's the point you have yet to accept obl inspite of all the proof.your country is in denial mode for few years now.


----------



## Pindi Boy

Carbonated said:


> *India fully prepared for escalation with Pakistan: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar *


let the party begin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## coffee_cup

Levina said:


> Heard of a black sheep?
> You can not pull blanket statements on every soldier out there.
> 
> But then...why should I be banging my head against a wall?
> You sire are free to assume anything you want.
> 
> Ciao.



So it is the same RR whose soldier defected to Pakistan. I got my answer.

Oh man, this was just a simple question. I was not commenting on how coward/brave they are. 

You can go on and write songs about their bravery, who am I to stop?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Carbonated said:


> operation is still underway don't you remember last time in Pathankot Indian forces chases two terrorist for many days which eventually turns into wild boars.
> *Pathankot attack: 2 ‘intruders’ chased, turned out to be pigs*
> *The entire “operation” ended on a rather embarrassing note after it became clear that the “two intruders” were pigs that had probably strayed into the airbase from a residential colony nearby, the source said.*
> *Times of India*






Carbonated said:


> *India fully prepared for escalation with Pakistan: Defence Minister Manohar Parrikar *


Do not insult your countrymen by making fatuous posts.

Contribute or I will have to report your posts for trolling.



saiyan0321 said:


> I think there is a bit of confusion. Give time to settle the dust to know reality. I think within an hour the losses should be clearer.
> 
> RIP to the dead.



Yes.
We will have to wait for updates.
Right now there are contradictory reports coming in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

@waz @Horus @Oscar please merge all similar threads.


----------



## Indus Falcon

coffee_cup said:


> So it is the same RR whose soldier defected to Pakistan. I got my answer.
> 
> Oh man, this was just a simple question. I was not commenting on how coward/brave they are.
> 
> You can go on and write songs about their bravery, who am I to stop?



I wonder what one should call a soldier who is a deserter?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Carbonated said:


> Do it right now....
> I mentioned the source also you dumb.
> 
> Sayaan de cain naal majhaan nayen mardiyaan. understand
> 
> "Cows don't die because of sweepers curses because they have to clear their dung"



Post reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

They called Them Fidayeen 2 of them Jump after Facing heavy retaliation in Heavy stream Jhelum river After 2-3 of their Kin Killed
forces trying to recover their bodies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

HAHAHAHAHAHA. Loving this "post reported" trend. 

Sahy ja rahe ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hanuman

@GumNaam 

its sure now that we hit the terrorists
thats why they are retaliating

and army is abetting in this

if we had done false flag operation why wud the terrorists strike us ?

if we killed 2 PA, then only PA shud have retaliated 

but as terrorists are attacking, hence it means they want revenge or something


----------



## Trumpcard

Difficult times ahead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Carbonated said:


> Do it right now....
> I mentioned the source also you dumb.
> 
> Sayaan de cain naal majhaan nayen mardiyaan. understand
> 
> "Cows don't die because of sweepers curses because they have to clear their dung"


She trolls, and then threatens with reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BijliKhala

Ram Mahadev said:


> It should trigger war or nothing won't.



Stop war mongering. You dont have a pint of idea about a war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carbonated

Indus Falcon said:


> She trolls, and then threatens with reports.


I know Indians use vish kanya's to attack the enemy. Don't worry mate, today I am not going to die

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

In failed attempt of surgical strike indian army lost its 14 soldiers from Pak Army. now indian they are making fake movie to cover up those lost soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

Apparently two swines jumped in jhelum when they coudnt enter the gate,combing operation going on ,will be tracked n butchered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

it seems modi is desperate. his long term assets in pak TTP, MQM, BLA are finished. china is in the region very much. CPEC is a pain in as* for india as it beneficial to both pak and china. india invested for many decades on TTP, MQM,BLA and within just 3 years they are wiped out of pak so now the indian terrorism is kashmir is with a definite aim. indian forces started killing indiscriminately . they knew that kashmiris will respond with attacks and they can put the blame on pak . they should keep in mind that such moves can lead to a full scale war which is not at all good for both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## coffee_cup

Levina said:


> Heard of a black sheep?
> You can not pull blanket statements on every soldier out there.
> 
> But then...why should I be banging my head against a wall?
> You sire are free to assume anything you want.
> 
> Ciao.



One more question, is RR stationed in Indian Occupied Kashmir? Or is it stationed along Pakistan-India international border?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

kasper95 said:


> what's the point you have yet to accept obl inspite of all the proof.your country is in denial mode for few years now.


THERE'S a big difference btw USA & India, that's another debate & dont distract from the topic...First come-up with solid evidence of your surgical strikes..didnt your govt blamed Pakistan just hours after Uri attack ?? And again Indian will put all the blame on Pakistan just wait for few Mins,Your Media is already claiming that these terrorists sneaked into IOK from Pakistani territory  and* i'm sure u already know the answer*..*Pakistani Sazish*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bouncer

hanuman said:


> its sure now that we hit the terrorists
> thats why they are retaliating



FREEDOM FIGHTERS are retaliating. And they are retaliating because your 700,000 army men have been killing innocents in their home.



hanuman said:


> and army is abetting in this





hanuman said:


> if we had done false flag operation why wud the terrorists strike us ?



This is your proof? Kashmirirs have been fighting you for 7 decades. Wake up.



hanuman said:


> if we killed 2 PA, then only PA shud have retaliated
> 
> but as terrorists are attacking, hence it means they want revenge or something



Damn right these FREEDOM FIGHTERS want revenge. They want revenge for killings of their innocent families.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

#ThengaAcheyDin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Freedom fighters launched an assault on superpowa indian base or again a falseflag operation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

Indus Falcon said:


> She trolls, and then threatens with reports.


who is "she"? sushma sawaraj? she does so in UNGA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## R!CK

Tipu7 said:


> Thanks for clarification..........
> But they were Muslims.
> Muslims are not part of Hindustan



I'm Muslim and a Hindustani! what's your point bro?

Good Day!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Bouncer

Vortex said:


> Freedom fighters launched an assault on superpowa indian base or again a falseflag operation ?



Nah I don't think right wing Hindu terrorists are stupid enough to go for a second false flag. Must be the freedom fighters. May Allah help them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hanuman

@Bouncer 

No , these are specail times
*count on my words*
if India says more than* 8-10 marty*r then it was false flag

*otherwise it clearly shows vengeance for surgical strke*


----------



## cocomo

Killing occupiers is a human right of occupied peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

litman said:


> who is "she"? sushma sawaraj? she does so in UNGA


Ossi ki rishtidaar!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Carbonated

R!CK said:


> I'm Muslim and a Hindustani! what's your point bro?
> 
> Good Day!


If true soon you will come to know (You and all like you) Just one more term for Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

lightoftruth said:


> Apparently two swines jumped in jhelum when they couldn't enter the gate,combing operation going on ,will be tracked n butchered.


They are dead Jumping Into a Heavy Stream river Forces Trying recover their bodies Its hard in this Season Though


----------



## PakSword

lightoftruth said:


> Apparently two swines jumped in jhelum



What? Two RR soldiers jumped in the river?

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## aanshu001

As per BSF - DG no BSF man is killed ..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782662249512996864

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

litman said:


> it seems modi is desperate. his long term assets in pak TTP, MQM, BLA are finished. china is in the region very much. CPEC is a pain in as* for india as it beneficial to both pak and china. india invested for many decades on TTP, MQM,BLA and within just 3 years they are wiped out of pak so now the indian terrorism is kashmir is with a definite aim. indian forces started killing indiscriminately . they knew that kashmiris will respond with attacks and they can put the blame on pak . they should keep in mind that such moves can lead to a full scale war which is not at all good for both countries.



China pay yaad aya:
http://tribune.com.pk/story/1192132/china-blocks-river-sets-off-alarms-bells-india/

http://abbtakk.tv/en/modis-water-war-backfired-china-stops-brahmaputras-flow-into-india-01102016/

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/indu...options-for-india-to-turn-off-the-tap-1466034

http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...mpact-india/story-jXbyYDv0aM6cpGJD6G2n1K.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kasper95

Fawad Masīd said:


> THERE'S a big difference btw USA & India, that's another debate & dont distract from the topic...First come-up with solid evidence of your surgical strikes..didnt your govt blamed Pakistan just hours later after Uri attack ?? And again Indian will put all the blame on Pakistan just wait for few Mins,You Media is already claiming that these terrorists sneaked into IOK from Pakistani territory  and* i'm sure u already know the answer*..*Pakistani Sazish*


you missing forest for a tree,what I ment was ,you guys would not accept obl even after he was living next to your biggest military base. so what's the point of proof ,you cannot wakeup someone who is pretending to be sleeping.


----------



## Moonlight

Guys another SirGiKal attack is being demanded on Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Gryphon

coffee_cup said:


> One more question, is RR stationed in Indian Occupied Kashmir? Or is it stationed along Pakistan-India international border?



RR is in villages of J&K as well as on LoC. Recently, it was reported that RR was involved in operations in NE India also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

In short, families of those soldiers who lost lives during an attempt to cross the border lastly, are to be informed through instant attack in Baramula. Dead bodies of those soldiers from LoC during so-called strike will be disclosed now after the alleged attack which is same in pattern. Propaganda at best and shame to the dirty politicians to playing games against the lives of soldiers just for public consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

We need to up the anti

Another uri is required

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Over the next few weeks false flags will rack up the indian body count to account for the indian dead on the border

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cerberus

The Eagle said:


> In short, families of those soldiers who lost lives during an attempt to cross the border lastly, are to be informed through instant attack in Baramula. Dead bodies of those soldiers from LoC during so-called strike will be disclosed now after the alleged attack which is same in pattern. Propaganda at best and shame to the dirty politicians to playing games against the lives of soldiers just for public consumption.


Sorry No Soldiers Have been Killed


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zibago said:


> Nope the killings and attrocities are fueling the fire this is just a reaction by those groups



IMO don't think so. This IS a false flag. A handful of militants attacking a military base makes no sense, any which way you look at it. The only thing it does is, give india another reason to play the victim card.

Secondly, the thrashing they got earlier on the LOC - Now they can show THOSE bodies.

Politics on dead soldiers bodies.................

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cerberus




----------



## hussain0216

We need to support the Kashmiris in their freedom struggle 

Let them hit the occupation army repeatedly another Uri is around the corner

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Levina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782634316132077568
> 
> Has the countdown begun?
> 
> 
> 
> Update 1:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/782649369744904192


This was expected. Pak strikes back. I hope precautions were taken on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*One BSF man killed one injured.*

12:56 AM (IST), Oct 03
One BSF jawan martyred, one injured in terror attack in J&K's Baramulla, reports PTI.


12:50 AM (IST), Oct 03
The terrorists came in two groups, two terrosists have been neutralised by the Army: Times Now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hussain0216

So what's the deal indians, fake sir-ji-cal drama after every attack?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## illusion8

hussain0216 said:


> We need to support the Kashmiris in their freedom struggle
> 
> Let them hit the occupation army repeatedly another Uri is around the corner



Mighty brave of you, sending brain washed suicidal terrorists to fight an army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

illusion8 said:


> Mighty brave of you, sending brain washed suicidal terrorists to fight an army.



Kashmiris resistance fighters, fighting your oppression

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SipahSalar

illusion8 said:


> Mighty brave of you, sending brain washed suicidal terrorists to fight an army.


They too good for your army when 4 dudes in flip flops kill 18 of your soldiers. Best you can do to retaliate is do cross-border shelling and label it "surgical strike"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

secretservice said:


> i dont know how can someone infiltrate through LOC when there is layers of defensive forces, posts, and fences all along the border. if it is true then they are very incompetent.



See, these are questions you should NOT ask indans, i.e. expose holes in their half baked dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## illusion8

Report: 

2 terrorists holed up in a small room, surrounded.



SipahSalar said:


> They too good for your army when 4 dudes in flip flops kill 18 of your soldiers. Best you can do to retaliate is do cross-border shelling and label it "surgical strike"



Not face to face..They attack like rats that they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> *One BSF man killed one injured.*
> 
> 12:56 AM (IST), Oct 03
> One BSF jawan martyred, one injured in terror attack in J&K's Baramulla, reports PTI.
> 
> 
> 12:50 AM (IST), Oct 03
> The terrorists came in two groups, two terrosists have been neutralised by the Army: Times Now


----------



## illusion8

hussain0216 said:


> Kashmiris resistance fighters, fighting your oppression




Lol..What do you call the ones that attack pakistan?.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

illusion8 said:


> Report:
> 
> 2 terrorists holed up in a small room, surrounded.
> 
> 
> 
> Not face to face..They attack like rats that they are.



Jobs been done


----------



## illusion8

hussain0216 said:


> Jobs been done



Terrorists never win.


----------



## Windjammer

Modi to Indian public......See this was the reason we carried out Hanuman assault on militant camps.

Some Sane Indians...... But PM what was the outcome.

Modi.......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hussain0216

illusion8 said:


> Terrorists never win.



They won in Uri


----------



## JonAsad

Water Car Engineer said:


> They'll stay, demand protection, which the IA will certainly give for the interest of it's people in Kashmir. Including the millions of economic migrants from Bihar, Assam, UP, etc.


PA dilemma will be gone, who to target in Kashmir?, yup the mass producing biharis and UPs-


----------



## illusion8

hussain0216 said:


> They won in Uri



If that's victory..then you would have lost count (possibly thousands) of such victories that terrorists have had in Pakistan since 2008.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

It will take India years before we have a similar sleeper cell in Pakistan as Pakistan has in India.

Pakistan has an advantage here - there are too few Hindus and Sikhs left in Pakistan and very few Muslim Pakistanis will be willing to do India's bidding. The case in India is known pretty well - a strong network of mujahids. 

A lot of hard work needs to be done before civilian and military targets can be attached deep within Pakistan without the direct involvement of Indian teams.


----------



## Windjammer

*Terrorists attack Army, BSF camps in Baramulla, one jawan martyred*

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...a-one-jawan-martyred/articleshow/54646883.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

We support the stance by the Pakistan gov. for not condemning attack on indian occupied forces in IOK.

All such attacks on Military installations by freedom fighters are justified and needs to be supported by all us


----------



## Indus Falcon

Moonlight said:


> Question.
> 
> This second largest armed force and most militants LoC and are attacked every other day.



Very good question, first of all, this proves quality, not quantity, matters. Secondly, destroys the myth of "soupa powa"



Moonlight said:


> Question.
> 
> Think before asking to nuke Pakistan.



They fully know, any misadventure will meet a befitting response, as evident from the previous encounter on the LOC.




Moonlight said:


> Question.
> 
> And if it is planned by India itself, time for the world to see who is playing evil in this region.



Exactly why the US told india, to back down and stop it's war hysteria, but it seems muddi and gang need blood to win upcoming elections. AND the indian public is too naive to understand how they are being played by muddi and gang. Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

This attack shows fake Sir G Kal strikes by Hanuman army doesn't have real effect on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I M Sikander

Windjammer said:


> *Terrorists attack Army, BSF camps in Baramulla, one jawan martyred*
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...a-one-jawan-martyred/articleshow/54646883.cms


Thanks God, one butcher is sent to hell. Let these cowards taste the death, they have already killed thousands of innocent Kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> It will take India years before we have a similar sleeper cell in Pakistan as Pakistan has in India.
> 
> Pakistan has an advantage here - there are too few Hindus and Sikhs left in Pakistan and very few Muslim Pakistanis will be willing to do India's bidding. The case in India is known pretty well - a strong network of mujahids.
> 
> A lot of hard work needs to be done before civilian and military targets can be attached deep within Pakistan without the direct involvement of Indian teams.


Shastru par shastry kay astar sey waar mitr ye karey asambhav hey tumharey dharm key logoan kay liye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I M Sikander

Well done Kashmiri freedom fighters.
Keep on hitting hard on indian barbaric forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Failed attempt to avenge the surgical strikes.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

nick_indian said:


> Failed attempt to avenge the surgical strikes.


It was a knee jerk attack. The GHQ should have waited a few days before giving the go.


----------



## I M Sikander

nick_indian said:


> Failed attempt to avenge the surgical strikes.


U mean a failed attempt to revenge some si called surgical strike. That has not been confirmed any one the world except indian DGMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I M Sikander

SarthakGanguly said:


> It was a knee jerk attack. The GHQ should have waited a few days before giving the go.


Ghq don't need to hit you. Freedom. Fighters are enough to cause pain in your ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hussain0216

SarthakGanguly said:


> It was a knee jerk attack. The GHQ should have waited a few days before giving the go.



Why wait?

And tomorrow's another day!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Ranasikander said:


> Ghq don't need to hit you. Freedom. Fighters are enough to cause pain in your ***.


Unlikely. To attack main formations, you need intel, a lot of military training and ammunition. 

It is possible that the local Islamic commandant took the initiative without consulting with Pindi. Not a very smart move. This exposed his group's position and presence and compromised a whole sleeper cell for the price of one Indian jawan.

Like I said - a knee jerk reaction. You should have waited and attacked somewhere where the alert was not sounded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> It was a knee jerk attack. The GHQ should have waited a few days before giving the go.


Fake strike ki haa phus karney ey liye ey acha mok kon sa tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> BS We have Money We can operate Contractors from Academi and Aegis Firms
> Though We can use Some Pashtun tribes


And we are hearing noises from Khalistan again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Unlikely. To attack main formations, you need intel, a lot of military training and ammunition.
> 
> It is possible that the local Islamic commandant took the initiative without consulting with Pindi. Not a very smart move. This exposed his group's position and presence and compromised a whole sleeper cell for the price of one Indian jawan.
> 
> Like I said - a knee jerk reaction. You should have waited and attacked somewhere where the alert was not sounded.


Burhand trained hundreds without Indian forces knowing about it i kniw we sin a lot but sometime you give us too much credit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I M Sikander

SarthakGanguly said:


> Like I said - a knee jerk reaction. You should have waited and attacked somewhere where the alert was not sounded.


GHQ dont need to attack. 
Thy will surely when ever the I diN try to do some thing in Reality and not o. TV shows, the world has exposed the surgical strike drama already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> And we are hearing noises from Khalistan again.


Sorry but They will give you Khalistan in Canada.As for Punjab Akalis And congress Cleanshed all Khalistanis from Punjab Decades ago and Captured there Land And Propeties


----------



## Indus Falcon

Windjammer said:


> And we are hearing noises from Khalistan again.



Not only Khalistan..........

Cherry on the cake, I say!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zibago said:


> Burhand trained hundreds without Indian forces knowing about it i kniw we sin a lot but sometime you give us too much credit


Burhan was a recruiter, as Hizb commander. The Pak PM hailed him and Hizb ul Mujaheedin proudly in the UN, even when the Organization is a banned UN designated terrorist organization.

As per his own admission, Hizb forces were trained with Pak help. Though he himself must have panicked. Could fire only two rounds before being killed.


----------



## Indus Falcon

#hydra# said:


> Hope this time we will go for full fledged war.


Typical delusions at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> Sorry but They will give you Khalistan in Canada.As for Punjab Akalis And congress Cleanshed all Khalistanis from Punjab Decades ago and Captured there Land And Propeties


And your dreams will not go pass the Red Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> And your dreams will not go pass the Red Corridor.


Red corridor they not even want independance First Learn motives of Naxals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

cerberus said:


> BS We have Money We can operate Contractors from Academi and Aegis Firms
> Though We can use Some Pashtun tribes



When did you get the "money", yesterday? What were you doing till now, sleeping? Go pound your blind jingoistic chest some where else.

@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> Red corridor they not even want independance First Learn motives of Naxals


They keep your security forces in check. that's enough. ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Jo boys ha wo tu karo ge

They are not terrorist they are freedom fighter want to fight against occupied Indian forces who are killing innocent people

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Indus Falcon said:


> When did you get the "money", yesterday? What were you doing till now, sleeping? Go pound your blind jingoistic chest some where else.
> 
> @Horus


He's just a kid, always posting old and false images to feel good.... just have fun with him....watch him go to work digging out irrelevant material.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Super Falcon

What india do now do another fake surgical strike fake sweet distribution days are over 

Indian security armed forces are pathetic just look the level of mentality of their minister than think how twisted mental they are

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> They keep your security forces in check. that's enough. ....


they Not even a significant threat now More forces die in Fighting Gangsters than Petty Naxals Now 

Army Not even consider them threat now


----------



## coffee_cup

SarthakGanguly said:


> Unlikely. To attack main formations, you need intel, a lot of military training and ammunition.
> 
> It is possible that the local Islamic commandant took the initiative without consulting with Pindi. Not a very smart move. This exposed his group's position and presence and compromised a whole sleeper cell for the price of one Indian jawan.
> 
> Like I said - a knee jerk reaction. You should have waited and attacked somewhere where the alert was not sounded.



Modi fanboy with his usual conspiracy theories.

Just for one time accept the responsibility and have a deeper look in your own fanatic policies of sponsoring terrorism in the neighborhood and suppressing Kashmiris with guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

cerberus said:


> Sorry No Soldiers Have been Killed



Never jump to conclusions in such matters.

Furthermore, such sort of games are also going to divert the focus from failing of so-called strike that people started to question the reality. None of 22 nations acknowledged such strikes because there are none. Just check the patterns of happenings. Now, there will be atrocities in IoK as it has been 86th day of continuous curfew. NaMO is looking for a escape goat and to press for reality of so-called strike by blaming again Pakistan for own political failures and misleading the people in the name of akhand bhaharat or Hindutva or whatever you say. He is damaging India in real time and the lot that praise Trump and cuts the cake for, cannot understand the NaMO's extremism.



cerberus said:


> Though We can use Some Pashtun tribes



Please enlighten us.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cerberus

The Eagle said:


> Please enlighten us.


Why should I As for you .You already know R&AW has hold in Rival Factions

R&AW one of the Few agencies who as intel about Kunduz airlift We have our assets in Place
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2002/01/28/the-getaway-2


----------



## The Eagle

cerberus said:


> Why should I As for you .You already know R&AW has hold in Rival Factions
> 
> R&AW one of the Few agencies who as intel about Kunduz airlift We have our assets in Place
> http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2002/01/28/the-getaway-2



I don't know anything in this regard about hold of R&AW in Pakistani Pashtuns tribes, please educate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Very good question, first of all, this proves quality, not quantity, matters. Secondly, destroys the myth of "soupa powa"



Of course quality matters. But reality check for neighbor. 



Indus Falcon said:


> They fully know, any misadventure will meet a befitting response, as evident from the previous encounter on the LOC.



Wise enemy is better than a foolish friend. Aur humari qismat aisi hai ask to enemy opar se bewaqof. Allah. 




Indus Falcon said:


> Exactly why the US told india, to back down and stop it's war hysteria, but it seems muddi and gang need blood to win upcoming elections. AND the indian public is too naive to understand how they are being played by muddi and gang. Sad.



All around the word "chai wala & company" is criticized and told to not mess with Pakistan. But only if they understand this simple thing. 

And I am sure he's gonna win the next elections.



scorpionx said:


> Please. This has been posted million times here and debunked zillion times.



That's way too obvious, I didn't came across the same picture on thread so I posted. 
Why would I post otherwise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

JonAsad said:


> Why why?
> Didn't India destroyed the terror launchpads?



yeah but little that they know our terrorists had helipads

Question is: Ab Modi Pakistan ka kia ukharey ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

Indian diplomacy: time to get Afghanistan and Bangladesh to make statement against Pakistan and declare Pakistan isolated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

iPhone said:


> Indian diplomacy: time to get Afghanistan and Bangladesh to make statement against Pakistan and declare Pakistan isolated.


You forgot equally useless countries Nepal and Srilanka.


----------



## iPhone

JonAsad said:


> You forgot equally useless countries Nepal and Srilanka.


Haha, the amount of brown nosing Afghanistan and Bangladesh has done lately, nobody else comes close, they may have some piece of shit left on their nose their heads are so far up Indian asss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

SarthakGanguly said:


> It is possible that the local Islamic commandant took the initiative without consulting with Pindi. Not a very smart move. This exposed his group's position and presence and compromised a whole sleeper cell for the price of one Indian jawan.


Lol
Very immature of him. 
Patience is a virtue which he lacks for sure. This attack kinda confirms Indian army's claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

The mujahideens are doing the surgical strikes.  


Levina said:


> I don't recognise the term IoK.
> 
> 
> View attachment 340082
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/world/2016/sep/18/nine-indian-soldiers-and-four-militants-killed-in-kashmir-attack?0p19G=e?client=safari


Yes you are right it is not IoK but IoJ&K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

war&peace said:


> The mujahideens are doing the surgical strikes.


Tsk tsk
They are nothing but cannon fodder.

Baramulla is a sign of desperation when the real army can not go on a war and proxies are sent in. 



war&peace said:


> Yes you are right it is not IoK but IoJ&K


I still don't recognise the term.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Levina said:


> Tsk tsk
> They are nothing but cannon fodder.
> 
> Baramulla is a sign of desperation when the real army can not go on a war and proxies are sent in.
> 
> 
> I still don't recognise the term.


Remember two terms Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IoJ&K) and Azad (free) Kashmir.


----------



## Cyberian

farhan_9909 said:


> Could be staged by india to divert public attention from surgical strikes as they are unable to produce any proof as the public has started to suspect the Sir G kal strikes



To cover one lie darpoke India is having to tell a hundred lies.


----------



## Levina

war&peace said:


> Remember two terms Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IoJ&K) and Azad (free) Kashmir.


I recognise kashmir and nothing else.


----------



## war&peace

Levina said:


> I recognise kashmir and nothing else.


Really 

Just be honest for a moment...you are on pdf and you don't know it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> Burhan was a recruiter, as Hizb commander. The Pak PM hailed him and Hizb ul Mujaheedin proudly in the UN, even when the Organization is a banned UN designated terrorist organization.
> 
> As per his own admission, Hizb forces were trained with Pak help. Though he himself must have panicked. Could fire only two rounds before being killed.


pm wouldve hailed anyone who ad fought for liberation of Kashmir frm India Burhan was no exception and btw i was talking about Burhan training his peers in forests of Islamabad


----------



## ito

It will be hard for India to tackle 'peaceful protests', but terror attacks are easy to tackle. In today's world no one will tolerate violence. Whatever gains these guys achieved in last 85 days has been lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

war&peace said:


> Remember two terms Indian Occupied Jammu & Kashmir (IoJ&K) and Azad (free) Kashmir.


Those are Planet Pakistan terms.
No such terms are used by your own government on your own maps.

http://www.surveyofpakistan.gov.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iPhone

ito said:


> It will be hard for India to tackle 'peaceful protests', but terror attacks are easy to tackle. In today's world no one will tolerate violence. Whatever gains these guys achieved in last 85 days has been lost.


Are attacks on legitimate military targets considered terror attacks now? Militaries are built for the purpose of fighting and defending. It's not like unarmed, incapable and defenseless civilians were targeted. 

Your military targets Kashmiri freedom fighters all the time and you call them military operations, praise the soldiers for their bravery but when the Kashmiris hit back the military you label them cowardly terror attacks. What kind of unethical standards do you guys subscribe to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

iPhone said:


> Are attacks on legitimate military targets considered terror attacks now? Militaries are built for the purpose of fighting and defending. It's not like unarmed, incapable and defenseless civilians were targeted.
> 
> Your military targets Kashmiri freedom fighters all the time and you call them military operations, praise the soldiers for their bravery but when the Kashmiris hit back the military you label them cowardly terror attacks. What kind of unethical standards do you guys subscribe to?



And who give them guns? Who gives them grenades? The answer is obvious. It is clear that they are not Kashmiris, but from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## iPhone

ito said:


> And who give them guns? Who gives them grenades? The answer is obvious. It is clear that they are not Kashmiris, but from across the border.


You didn't answer the question. Is fighting against an armed, able to fight and able to defend person terrorism?


----------



## ito

iPhone said:


> You didn't answer the question. Is fighting against an armed, able to fight and able to defend person terrorism?



It is terrorism. Do you accept if your soldiers are killed by Baluch separatists?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

ito said:


> It is terrorism. Do you accept if your soldiers are killed by Baluch separatists?


I won't call it terrorism. If they're fighting against military.


----------



## ito

iPhone said:


> I won't call it terrorism. If they're fighting against military.



May be that is the view in Pakistan, but not in India or elsewhere in the world. And Pakistan cannot blackmail India to tables on Kashmir by violence. Nothing in the world has been solved by violence, and never will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Did you really destroyed camps launchpads in Pak they came back to haunt you

Badee aye tha sabak sikhane phela each tu boolna sekho



ito said:


> May be that is the view in Pakistan, but not in India or elsewhere in the world. And Pakistan cannot blackmail India to tables on Kashmir by violence. Nothing in the world has been solved by violence, and never will be.


Tell me which elsewhere recognize your surgical strike in and usa officialy denied your claims

Provide proofs of your attack and proof of international countries whom you are quoting



ito said:


> May be that is the view in Pakistan, but not in India or elsewhere in the world. And Pakistan cannot blackmail India to tables on Kashmir by violence. Nothing in the world has been solved by violence, and never will be.


Than why you run away all the time from talks 
It is better to talk and resolve all issues

It is you who are not willing to solve issues you should sit on table and talk unconditionally 

Sometimes you say we can't talk due to this attack that attack

Since 2000 you guys boycott everything from sports to diplomacy who is culprit

Pak want peace just look election slogans of modi and nawaz you get your answer which nation want peace and war 

I give you proof with your own slogans either be man accept the reality


----------



## I.R.A

Common indians are extremists, hate filled extremists, no wonder modi and co has to produce another drama every other day to feed the hatred of these extremists............... otherwise who knows these extremists may one day lynch modi himself ................

This time nothing less than Kashmir, Kashmiris have sacrificed a lot and oppressors are acting out of panic, a sign of their weakening condition ............... these oppressors couldn't break the resolve of the Kashmiris, instead in haste killed their own soldiers, tried making big claims and ended up being caught with their pants down.

If indians would have been normal thinking people they would have asked questions ......... but all they think of is war without even knowing what war looks like. One Mumbai had them traumatized for years and here they want war. Coffin makers in india would be happy the industry is going to see a rise after all.

It is in interest of this region that these little extremists come back to their senses before its too late, you couldn't break innocent unarmed Kashmiris in 69 years forget taking on Pakistanis, we have seen the blood and if your extremism doesn't end we will make you see it too. Don't try your luck any false prophecies they teach you about Akhand Baharat are lies .............. it will take only 10% of our people to outnumber indian troops and believe me Pakistani people have that capability.

We want peace and wish no harm to india or its citizens, get back to senses start the talks and resolve issues and respect wishes of people of Kashmir before its too late for you to talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iPhone

ito said:


> May be that is the view in Pakistan, but not in India or elsewhere in the world. And Pakistan cannot blackmail India to tables on Kashmir by violence. Nothing in the world has been solved by violence, and never will be.






sarjenprabhu said:


> Do you need a skirt!!??? It certainly looks like you need one since you're not man enough to come and attack but then you hide behind the terrorists
> 
> The funny thing was after two rats were put down by jawans the rest two cowards ran away and jumped in the river to escape...
> 
> 
> 
> When terrorists in pakistan attacjed the military points in the early times why did you call them a terrorits
> ????
> We'll kniw your double standard



The day Kashmiri freedom fighters chop off your soldiers heads and kick them around on the ground or set off suicide bombers in children playgrounds is the day I withdraw all my support to their freedom cause and call them terrorists. 

That's what we faced and still continue to face. You face a determined freedom struggle that fights with your armed military men. That's no terrorism, either to me or to anyone else in the world


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Let us know if you NEED ammo !!!! Kashmiri people we will send Anza 1 million missiles for each person







Anza and Anti Tank missiles for our Kashmiri brothers

Ye India ka solution = ANZA missle armament !!! of Kashmiri people

And Khalistan movement

Modi shodi bohat hogiya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Let us know if you NEED ammo !!!! Kashmiri people we will send Anza 1 million missiles for each person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anza and Anti Tank missiles for our Kashmiri brothers



I need more pic from you i kind of like your post. Keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Levina said:


> How did you get to this conclusion?
> Do you know Indians personally?
> Had Indians been extremists then you would have seen them joining extremists groups. But that's not the truth.




Your definition of extremism is selective, unless someone becomes a group like ISIS and Al Qaida and declares itself a staunch follower of Islam you don't believe they are extremists. Hate crimes, communal riots, racism etc. are the terms you use to describe that non-Muslim extremism.

Killing people based on mere suspicion of consuming beef is not an act of extremism, propagating hate day in day out is not extremism, war mongering is not extremism, burning churches is not an extremism, demolishing mosques is not extremism, categorizing people and their religions when to mock them and when to support them against any other are not sign of being extremist, hating actors performers is no extremism, supporting the killing of the person who preached nonviolence (who should have been declared unanimously father of the nation) is not extremism, mixing politics with sports well that too isn’t extremism, making your women insecure is not extremism. Why? Because the ones who commit all this are not Muslims.

Mohtarma ............. I wasn't born yesterday, I may not be the bright kind but please I do have the capability to understand what people write, where they write and why they write. One of the virtues of being on PDF is that it has enabled me to understand indians and their mentality……. especially when they are left anonymous sitting behind a screen .............. Literally I can count normal Indians on this forum on my finger tips and those hateful sinister modi indians .............. well they are in abundance, they surely do outnumber Indians.

Or put it simply 

If you cannot recognise the brutality being displayed in IoK by india and want that to continue, and try to support it with childish lame arguments…….. then for me you are an extremist.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tipu7

R!CK said:


> I'm Muslim and a Hindustani! what's your point bro?
> 
> Good Day!



You are a Muslim living in Land called Land of Hindus. (Hindu s tan)

This is not my problem, this is problem of your country mates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

So how many occupiers died?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

I S I said:


> So how many occupiers died?



2 died 2 jump in river bodies not recover yet


----------



## Arsalan

..... and the gun shots sounded like Pakistani!!

The tha tha was SOOOOO in Urdu!!

*Indian Media Reporting*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## I S I

cerberus said:


> 2 died 2 jump in river bodies not recover yet


RIP



Arsalan said:


> ..... and the gun shots sounded like Pakistani???
> 
> The tha tha was SOOOOO in Urdu!!


They shouted 'death to Noora" saar confirmed Pakistani.


----------



## krash

hanuman said:


> @GumNaam
> 
> its sure now that we hit the terrorists
> thats why they are retaliating
> 
> and army is abetting in this
> 
> if we had done false flag operation why wud the terrorists strike us ?
> 
> if we killed 2 PA, then only PA shud have retaliated
> 
> but as terrorists are attacking, hence it means they want revenge or something



You mean they way those freedom fighters have hit you for decades after every surgical strike?



JonAsad said:


> You forgot equally useless countries Nepal and Srilanka.



Srilanka's not going anywhere, we have a pretty strong relationship with them.



cerberus said:


> BS We have Money We can operate Contractors from Academi and Aegis Firms
> Though We can use Some Pashtun tribes



You mean these guys? Good luck.....




























Levina said:


> I still don't recognise the term.



And that makes a difference because.........?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Zibago said:


> pm wouldve hailed anyone who ad fought for liberation of Kashmir frm India Burhan was no exception and btw i was talking about Burhan training his peers in forests of Islamabad


True. I have no better expectations from PMs of Islamic states. 

Honestly, that 'training' was a PR stunt. Burhan never took part in any attacks himself. He was an ad boy for recruitment. Islamabad is in the foothills btw. Nice place I have heard.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

SarthakGanguly said:


> True. I have no better expectations from PMs of Islamic states.
> 
> Honestly, that 'training' was a PR stunt. Burhan never took part in any attacks himself. He was an ad boy for recruitment. Islamabad is in the foothills btw. Nice place I have heard.


Yep he was used an inspiration for the new generation of anti India Kashmiris
I have heard of him and some if his buddies training new recruits inside Iok mainly in forests of Islamabad and i am talking about Islamabad land of the springs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

@Levina What are the stats? How many tangos killed?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Arsalan said:


> ..... and the gun shots sounded like Pakistani!!
> 
> The tha tha was SOOOOO in Urdu!!
> 
> *Indian Media Reporting*


Indian imagination at best

if there was a nobel prize for adorable cuteness then there should be one given to such imaginative Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Irfan Baloch said:


> Indian imagination at best
> 
> if there was a nobel prize for adorable cuteness then there should be one given to such imaginative Indian



I guess they thought about it too but then decided against it because of lack of competition! Ze Indiaz Rulezzz!!!


----------



## Levina

User said:


> Your definition of extremism is selective,


And your definition of Indian was nothing but a blanket statement.


User said:


> Killing people based on mere suspicion of consuming beef is not an act of extremism, propagating hate day in day out is not extremism, war mongering is not extremism, burning churches is not an extremism, demolishing mosques is not extremism, categorizing people and their religions when to mock them and when to support them against any other are not sign of being extremist, hating actors performers is no extremism, supporting the killing of the person who preached nonviolence (who should have been declared unanimously father of the nation) is not extremism, mixing politics with sports well that too isn’t extremism, making your women insecure is not extremism. Why? Because the ones who commit all this are not Muslims.


Yet we have the 3rd highest population of Muslims in the world.
Wonder why?
Because not everything that you hear is true.
Let me give you an example Africa,till very recently, was called a dark continent merely because Europeans regarded Africans as very different from and ignorant of the rest of the world. 
But is that the truth? Of course not. 



User said:


> One of the virtues of being on PDF is that it has enabled me to understand indians and their mentality……


Oh my gawwd!
That's hilarious!!!  
Indians on PDF might sound slightly extremist because most of them are here with a purpose. Come on this is supposed to be Pakistan defence forum after all. 
Real India is very very different from what you see here. 
Anyways, I don't want to bust your bubble. You are free to judge us. 

Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

Will reply.


----------



## Levina

User said:


> Will reply.


Please don't. 
I don't expect any.


----------



## I.R.A

Levina said:


> Please don't.
> I don't expect any.



I don't know what to make of this .............. anyhow if my last message was felt as something rude, well there was no intention of being rude.............. I had 30 seconds and that was the best I could do.




Levina said:


> And your definition of Indian was nothing but a blanket statement.



Won't you expect any definition of indian to be a blanket definition or there is some room for "fair indian", "dark indian", "female indian", "male indian", "modi indian", "sensible Indian".................. don't get me wrong I am trying to learn here.




Levina said:


> Yet we have the 3rd highest population of Muslims in the world.



And this is somehow an achievement? We fully know what purpose that having Muslim population serves, and where that card comes in handy.




Levina said:


> Wonder why?



Per your countrymen they breed like rabbits.




Levina said:


> Because not everything that you hear is true.



But somehow it is always true in case of Pakistan and Islam.




Levina said:


> Let me give you an example Africa,till very recently, was called a dark continent merely because Europeans regarded Africans as very different from and ignorant of the rest of the world.
> But is that the truth? Of course not.



Let me remind you we are not Africa, we are the most dangerous region on this planet right now. One miscalculation and the rest is history.

indian extremism were of no concern to us but now this extremism has directly started threatening us (coming straight from the highest level) and we are a nation not used to take it easy.





Levina said:


> Oh my gawwd!



It's God and not gawwd ................ very rude of you to misspell.



Levina said:


> That's hilarious!!!



It is really serious, all these attempts and trials and justifications to ignore the problem at hand, by indians making the world believe that all is fine all the while when extremists are threatening their own CMs and artists. It is serious both for the world and for indians themselves.

And isn't this forum supposed to mean to understand each other? Wonder what was hilarious in that.



Levina said:


> Indians on PDF might sound slightly extremist because most of them are here with a purpose. Come on this is supposed to be Pakistan defence forum after all.



Slightly .............. well there you go I did not know the exact level what you would consider extremist and what not, but its clear now. 

You are guest at someone's house, you go there, start abusing the residents, make fun of their house, tell them how dirty and ugly their house is, you insult them non stop ............. initially the host out of his hospitality tries to be respectful but when it reaches the situation where he has to make you realise okay enough is enough ............. he shows you the mirror saying "Hey Chamia you yourself are not some Cinderella, you come from a cottage that is bigger in size then our's but its no palace" .............................and you trying to hide your embarrassment say "Oh no we were slightly rude and arrogant but believe us in our own home we are not like this"

I won't comment about the nationality of the forum .......... I think its supposed to be an international forum. Where most of the members are from India I guess.



Levina said:


> Real India is very very different from what you see here.



Real Afghan Taliban too may be different, real ISIS too may be different, real Al Qaida too may be different ........ did you meet any of these before you started believing they are extremists? If that is not the case then why it should be any different for indian extremism both uniformed and civil.




Levina said:


> Anyways, I don't want to bust your bubble. You are free to judge us.
> 
> Ciao



I don't live in bubbles. And I don't judge people. But any and all attempts to hide the real situation in india, indian extremism, hate and violence need to be stopped, highlighted and countered. Otherwise I hope you know we are not afraid of getting killed as so you referred to us as "Suicidal enemy". But the question is are you ready too?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Levina

User said:


> I don't know what to make of this .............. anyhow if my last message was felt as something rude, well there was no intention of being rude.............. I had 30 seconds and that was the best I could do.


You did well. 


User said:


> Won't you expect any definition of indian to be a blanket definition or there is some room for "fair indian", "dark indian", "female indian", "male indian", "modi indian", "sensible Indian".................. don't get me wrong I am trying to learn here


Let me explain.
When you say Indian it means you're talking g about an individual.
But you said this>>>


User said:


> _*Common indians *_are extremists, hate filled extremists, no wonder modi and co has to produce another drama every other day to feed the hatred of these extremists..............



No sir. Common Indians are not extremists. Today in India we have one of the oldest mosques in the world.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheraman_Juma_Mosque
We have Jews living among us since a very long time, some claim them to be living in India since King Solomon's time.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cochin_Jews
We have Sikhs,Christians,Buddhists, and the 3rd largest population of Muslims in the world. Just how did you conclude we were extremists?
If it was true, these minorities would have been wiped off long back. But that didn't happen, because we have been (so far) one of the most tolerant nations in the world.


User said:


> We fully know what purpose that having Muslim population serves, and where that card comes in handy.


 Haha
Okay,go ahead and tell me how does this help us?
Btw by agreeing to my point you have proved that Hindu majority in India lives in peace with Muslims. 



User said:


> Per your countrymen they breed like rabbits


They are right,all Indians breed like rabbits. THIRTY FOUR babies are born per minute. No I'm not against the babies who are born,but am against the rate at which babies are born. Our country could have risen to greater heights if we didn't have a humongous population to feed.


User said:


> It is really serious, all these attempts and trials and justifications to ignore the problem at hand, by indians making the world believe that all is fine all the while when extremists are threatening their own CMs and artists


You can not keep everyone happy!!!
With a population of 1.2billion you can not expect all the Indians to be subservient. Can you?


User said:


> Let me remind you we are not Africa, we are the most dangerous region on this planet right now. One miscalculation and the rest is history.


Sorry sire but you've misconstrued my example. When I said AFRICA was called a dark continent,I didn't compare Pakistan with Africa. I was pointing out at how we get manipulated by media and others. I had made it very clear in my sentence that I was merely giving you an example. >>>



Levina said:


> *Because not everything that you hear is true*.
> *Let me give you an example* Africa,till very recently, was called a dark continent merely because Europeans regarded Africans as very different from and ignorant of the rest of the world.



AFRICA no doubt had very progressive civilisations in the past, but Europeans called them "a dark continent", meaning they were ignorant.
But what I meant is that not everything that you hear is true. Kapiche? 


User said:


> Real Afghan Taliban too may be different, real ISIS too may be different, real Al Qaida too may be different ........ did you meet any of these before you started believing they are extremists? If that is not the case then why it should be any different for indian extremism both uniformed and civil.


Hmmmmm
You got a point there. So should I be sympathising with ISIS?





User said:


> . But any and all attempts to hide the real situation in india, indian extremism, hate and violence need to be stopped, highlighted and countered


Okay, now I want you to read this article. Why?
Because the guy is a Pakistani. 

India is the only country where Muslims exert influence without fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

I will cut the typing exercise short for both of us (I have read your post in entirety by the way) .............. I see you making progress accepting what I may have failed to state clearly 




Levina said:


> But that didn't happen, because we have been *(so far)* one of the most tolerant nations in the world.



There is a threat to that (so far) and I tried asking you ........... why do you not see that threat?

There have been no killings based on one's faith ......... and this video below is far from reality?







If that so far is still there we would have seen common people not hate each other too much, Kabbadi and cricket matches wouldn't have to do anything with what governments are doing to each other.




Levina said:


> I was pointing out at how we get manipulated by media and others.



So ....................... why every now and then your media forces everyone to hate each other? How do likes of Goswami survive? You are an older member than me on this forum, you must have seen how most of the Pakistanis react to likes of Zaid Hamid.




Levina said:


> Hmmmmm
> You got a point there. So should I be sympathising with ISIS?



I have started growing grey hair recently .............. so it happens that my barber asked me if I wished to dye these hair black or brown or golden or whatever again ....... I told him thanks no need for that ............ then he said they don't look good, you will look old ................ and I had to look him in the eyes and tell him buddy they look good to me and I don't care if they don't look good to anyone else.

So Poornima G should I care about what others think in their heads?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

Again?


----------



## Levina

User said:


> here is a threat to that (so far) and I tried asking you ........... why do you not see that threat?


Well I could have only claimed something from the past. How can I predict the future?


User said:


> There have been no killings based on one's faith ......... and this video below is far from reality?


I did not claim that there has never been any communal violence in India.
I did tell you that we have 1.2 billion ppl in India, not everyone can be expected to be tolerant.
Can't watch video I'm at work.


User said:


> common people not hate each other too much, Kabbadi and cricket matches wouldn't have to do anything with what governments are doing to each other.


So far Pakistani sportsmen were allowed to come to India and play but it was high time when India reacted to the proxy war. Our govt wants your ppl to rise against the establishments within your country which harbour terrorists and fuel violence within India.
Btw your own govt wants your army to take action against it>>>
https://www.dawn.com/news/1288350


User said:


> So ....................... why every now and then your media forces everyone to hate each other? How do likes of Goswami survive? You are an older member than me on this forum, you must have seen how most of the Pakistanis react to likes of Zaid Hamid.


Arnab Goswami is not liked by everyone but one thing's for sure he doesn't use his channel for manipulating the populace of India.


User said:


> Poornima G should I care about what others think in their heads?


I have no problem if anyone wants to address me by my first name but then let me also return the favour.


----------



## I.R.A

Levina said:


> Well I could have only claimed something from the past. How can I predict the future?



Past >>>>>>>> Present>>>>>>>> Future

If you could look at the present and don't skip it ..... may be we could have better future for people to come after us. We don't own the future its the present that we need to focus .............. and presently india is making a lot of trouble, whether you like it or not but it is.



Levina said:


> I did not claim that there has never been any communal violence in India.
> I did tell you that we have 1.2 billion ppl in India, not everyone can be expected to be tolerant.
> Can't watch video I'm at work.



To aisay kam q kartay ho jiss may sach na dekh sako 




Levina said:


> So far Pakistani sportsmen were allowed to come to India and play but it was high time when India reacted to the proxy war. Our govt wants your ppl to rise against the establishments within your country which harbour terrorists and fuel violence within India.



Proxy war? .................. you mean the war where you collaborate with intelligence agency of a country which is not your immediate neighbor …………. And then both of you try wreaking havoc in a country that is neighbor to both of you ........... something like that right?

Your government wants us to rise against our establishment!!!!!! ............ does your government know how much popular it is in our people? Not every Pakistani is NS, Achakzai, Wali Khan .............. some of them come priceless.

Our establishment has not effectively replied to your country's decade long violence in my country. They should be held accountable for that ................. why and how indian violence was given free hand to kill innocent Pakistani citizens …… these questions need to be answered one day.



Levina said:


> Btw your own govt wants your army to take action against it>>>
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1288350



You mean the same government that said this in the past

http://www.dawn.com/news/857697/cm-shahbaz-wants-taliban-to-spare-punjab



> LAHORE Punjab Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif has said that the Taliban and Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz both opposed former military dictator Pervez Musharraf and, therefore, he is surprised that this common stance has failed to stop the Taliban from carrying out terror attacks in Punjab.



Now let me think who should I believe the ones who died fighting TTP or the ones who begged TTP ........... hmmmm.



Levina said:


> Arnab Goswami is not liked by everyone but one thing's for sure *he doesn't use his channel for manipulating the populace of India*.



I don't know how your huge media survives then .............. when indian populace is not interested in watching and listening to them. I wonder why they keep beating war drums and for whom.

If indian media is not leashed the future mutated generation of this region (both Pakistan india included, don't try excluding india from the region) would surely curse them for they couldn't hold their war horses and made everyone to go to war.



Levina said:


> I have no problem if anyone wants to address me by my first name but then let me also return the favour.



Yep sure by all means ............. if you still remember it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

User said:


> presently india is making a lot of trouble, whether you like it or not but it is.


We kept quiet for almost 70 years and finally reacted when pushed to the wall. I think we are late already.



User said:


> Our establishment has not effectively replied to your country's decade long violence in my country. They should be held accountable for that ................. why and how indian violence was given free hand to kill innocent Pakistani citizens …… these questions need to be answered one day.


If so I wonder why dont your people use JASTA against India?
I heard it is ppl like Gen Pasha who will suffer the most now that JASTA has been passed in US.



User said:


> I wonder why they keep beating war drums and for whom.


You're wrong. We dont want war, but self defense is no offense.



User said:


> Yep sure by all means ............. if you still remember it


Irffy mian, I think. Never mind.


----------

